# SEA-GULL M199S review.



## Aaron Weikart

Hello everyone, I just received my SEA-GULL M199s moon-phase chronograph, and I would love to review it for anyone considering this beautiful time-piece. I am doing this because of the lack of a Chinese chronograph review, and the lack of any in-depth pictures of the USSEAGULL box and the time-piece itself.

First thing is first, it is an AMAZING deal. I went and converted the euro and British pound value from the European website, and got the same figure: *$1,369 USD.
*What did I pay for it? *$349 USD.* And the shipping is free. You are getting a true $1,000+ watch here folks, and it is absolutely stunning. 
First, the packaging. It felt like braking into Fort-Knox while opening the 6"x6"X6" box that fit perfectly in my mail box. It was very well packed, with absolutely no damage to any part of it's contents.
*The package:*









Inside of the box, was the shipping invoice, and a very handy manual for the watch translated in English along with precautions.

*Very thick layer of paper shreds to protect the box:








*
*The Manual:*









Now, the presentation box. First is a sleeve that slides over the box, and it is very well done. Once the sleeve is removed, the box is exposed. It is very durable on the outside (I am guessing for shipping) but it is still nicely done, with the beautiful silver lettering. The top of the box comes off, vertically and exposes the conservative inside with the beautiful blue manual, and, of course, the watch.

*The box with the sleeve on it:









The box with the sleeve removed, notice the silver lettering:









The box, with the top removed, exposing the pretty blue manual (all in Chinese) wrapped in a ribbon, and of course the breath-taking watch: 









*Now on to the time-piece itself. First off, it is absolutely stunning. I just can't get over it. The pictures on the USSEAGULL website do not give it justice at all. Nor do mine. You really have to see this thing to believe it.

I was worried about the size, but it is just perfect. It fits EASILY on my 6.05 inch wrist, and fits my father's 6.5 inch wrist with ease. It is a universal watch IMO. Anyone can wear it. The only downside is the clasp is not centered on the back side of the wrist if your wrist is smaller than 6.3 inches. Still wearable, however.

The bracelet is very well done, and extremely easy to adjust. The only downside was figuring out _how_ to adjust the bracelet with a manual fully in Chinese. :-d The leather is very warm and comfy, and I can't find a single flaw with it. 
*Here is a picture of the butterfly clasp:








* 
And of course, I just can't get enough of the EXTREMELY formal and professional text seagull uses as their logo. *SEA-GULL* It just never gets old! Love it! To me, it is these small touches that really get me to love a watch.

The Dial is so beautiful, better pictures should be on the USSEAGULL website. I mean, I just can't explain it. The 4 dial layout is perfect. The Date is extremely useful, but also very elegant at the same time. And of course, the moonphase dial is extremely formal and really goes back to what watches were: Pieces of art. The stars and moon on the rotating disc are very pretty, and very classy. Everything is topped off classic bent-tipped hands and roman numerals on the dial. Very well done, and very professional.
*A close up of the dial, from the european website:








*
On to my biggest pet-peeve of watches: When the hands don't line up. Hahaha, I just have to chuckle about this watch. The hands line up so perfectly, it is not even funny. The Chronograph resets to a microscopic zero, every time. The minute hands are in sinc with the hour hand. And even the second hand is in sync with the minute hand! For once, I have absolutely nothing to complain about this watch in the "lining up" area. It is just perfect. The quality control must be great from the factory.

Moving on to the crystal. I was worried that it wouldn't be domed. I love domed crystals, and was hopping that it was on the watch. And guess what? It absolutely was, and what a gorgeous one it is. Not to over extravagant like a Doxa, but not to non-existent like a rolex. It is just pretty, and adds a very professional touch. Is is very slippery and hard to grasp, which is a sure sign of a sapphire crystal.

Moving on to the very familiar display back. The back crystal is also sapphire as well and is extremely clear. The movement, as all of you are familiar with, is absolutely stunning. The stripes and curves engraved in the surfaces are accented beautifully with the polished arms, blue tinted screws, and of course, the jewels. Watching the gears move and arms swing as you engage and disengage the chronograph are extremely mesmerizing. 
The movement itself is extremely solid, and nothing rattles around inside. It is 22 jewels, hand winding, and has a smooth sweep. I didn't think I was winding the watch until it started to move, it is that smooth. The pushers are very easy to activate, and the start/stop pusher has a very nice click to it. The reset pusher is very well done, and seems to be spring loaded.
*A close up of the display-back, again taken from the European website:








WATCH RATINGS:
Case:* 10/10
_*Sapphire Glass:*_ 10/10
*Leather Strap:* 10/10
_*Butterfly Clasp:*_ 9/10 Comments: Hard to figure out how to adjust. 
*Dial:* 9.5/10 Comments: Tiny spec of dust on dial, can only be viewed under 4x magnification.)
*Movement: *9/10
*Accuracy: **/* Comments: The movement is still settling in, this I will test it for accuracy in about 3 months.
*OVERALL WATCH RATING, AS NEW:* 9.5/10

In conclusion, the watch is simply flawless, and I can't find anything wrong with it to start out! I will following up with review in three months, and will include current ratings as compared to the ones I gave in this review, and anything that goes wrong. Thank you for reading my review, and I hope that it helps everyone know more about the watch from a owners experience. *
You might be drooling already, but I will include a final picture of the SEA-GULL M199s from the European website:









WORKS CITED:
http://www.seagullwatch.eu/chrono/M199S.php
**(European website.)*
*http://www.usseagull.com/m199s.htm*
*(Us Seagull website.)*


----------



## Aaron Weikart

I have taken some addition pictures.These are a little clearer!*
Side view:









Top view:









**This will help gauge the thickness:*


----------



## gigfy

A most excellent review. I'm not much for dressy chronographs, but I think this one is going on the short list. |> |> 

I'm also glad you posted a picture of the user's manual. I was a bit unsure how to adjust a moonphase with a crown. I didn't even notice that it has recessed pushers on the left side of the case for the moonphase & date.

Congratulations!!! :-! :-! :-! 

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Aaron Weikart

gigfy said:


> A most excellent review. I'm not much for dressy chronographs, but I think this one is going on the short list. |> |>
> 
> I'm also glad you posted a picture of the user's manual. I was a bit unsure how to adjust a moonphase with a crown. I didn't even notice that it has recessed pushers on the left side of the case for the moonphase & date.
> 
> Congratulations!!! :-! :-! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Thank you! I'm glad I could help you learn something new today!
Just ask if you need anymore pictures, I have the full manual for every watch movement as well, albeit in Chinese. It has pictures and they are labeled, I'd be happy to upload a picture for you, or anyone else.

Have a good one,
-Aaron


----------



## saigonblack

Absolutely stunning piece you have there!

After buying a Sea-gull Skeleton from Kelvin as well recently, i was blown away by the quality of the watch, as well as the smooth winding movement of the watch. For the price I have paid, it is definitely VERY value for money. With the same amount I have paid US185, I could only get a quartz watch over here.

This is my 1st seagull, but definitely would not be my last, much as I never have faith in China products but this purchase broke all norms. It is getting so much wrist time from me that all the rest of my more expensive watches are getting the cold shoulder from me. 

Thanks Kelvin for your professional service, plus the immaculate watch. Hope to purchase another watch from you soon!


----------



## tenshin2002

From where did you get the watch for 349 USD ??!!


----------



## Aaron Weikart

tenshin2002 said:


> From where did you get the watch for 349 USD ??!!


USSEAGULL.com


----------



## saigonblack

U just made me think very hard if I should also get this same watch as you!!!


----------



## tenshin2002

Even if i could get the watch for 349 USD I wouldnt be shure to buy it.
I mean its a Chinese watch and those arent known for good quality. I dont mean to be rude but I can get a Stowa, Steinhart or Archimede for that money with Swiss movement. Isnt this brand Sea-Gull overpriced?


----------



## gigfy

This watch is a mechanical chronograph with date and a true moonphase complication. I doubt that you can get these features anywhere for this price. And it also has a 2 year warranty if you are worried about the quality.

I just did a quick search and couldn't find a Stowa, Steinhart, or Archimede with a moonphase complication. Not saying they don't have one, just I couldn't find one easily.

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## tenshin2002

You are right the Stowa dont make with moon complication.
I was just making a point about the price/quality (not functionality) comparing to Stowa. What good is a chronograph with moon complication if the movement quality is sub par? I´m not saying that it is, I´m just suspicious when it comes to Made in China for lots of good reasons.

That said its a beautiful watch, and if the quality is there i might consider a purchase (in USD not Euro because that price is just stupid)


----------



## aladin_sane

Show me a Stowa or Stienhart swiss mechanical chrono even without the moon phase complication for this money. I don't think they exist.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

UPDATE:
Just like to put a little update on here, the watch seems to be holding up very well, and the moon phase is a true one, as well. I set it based on my Grandfather Clock, and it is keeping up with it, 50% moon tonight. =D
The highly polished case is absolutely gorgeous, but like anything that is highly polished, it really shows scratches and smudges. 
It is keeping perfect time, and I haven't had to adjust it yet. I will probably get around to doing some hardcore accuracy tests later. The date works fine, and clicks into place at exactly 11:58. Nice. 
*I just am having one problem with the time-piece, and it has to do with the starting of the chronograph. If I take to much time to press the start/stop button, the chronograph second hand moves counter clockwise a little bit.* I can solve this by quickly pressing the start button, but I am wondering if this is just a thing that mechanical chronographs do. Other than this odd problem, the chronograph function is extremely accurate, and the minute counter clicks into place every time the second hand passes the "60" mark. And both hands fly back into place precisely, every time. 
So far, I am impressed by the watch, and can't stop wearing it.


----------



## dkbs

$345 is a lot money for a 2824/2894 level Chinese watch (such as SD-24, SD-26). But it is still relative cheaper for a mechanic chronograph. With this amount of money, you even cannot get a bare ETA7750 movement, sometimes even the price of a used ETA7750 movement is higher than this.

Although I totally agree with you, watch buyers, especially those Chinese watch loyalties, have very high expections for qualities, even for chronograph like 199s with a lot cheaper price. Those expections, such as: a dust free, well adjusted, no obvious dectects movement, are not mountain high. Seagull company, if you indeed want your brand world famous, should listen to every complain, and do improve your qualities.



tenshin2002 said:


> Even if i could get the watch for 349 USD I wouldnt be shure to buy it.
> I mean its a Chinese watch and those arent known for good quality. I dont mean to be rude but I can get a Stowa, Steinhart or Archimede for that money with Swiss movement. Isnt this brand Sea-Gull overpriced?


----------



## mmaddux

Aaron, I have a question about your wonderful new watch. The European site says that this:

"Chronograph seconds at large centre hand, minutes at 3 o’clock position; Moon-phase indicator at 6 o’clock position; Second hand at 9 ‘clock position; Date at 12 o’clock position"

Is that true - that the chronograph second hand runs from the center axis and the ordinary second hand is a sub-dial at 9 o'clock? Isn't that a little weird?

Another question - I recently had to get rid of a fantastic Campanola watch because I couldn't easily read the date from the date dial. Do you have any similar difficulty with your Sea-Gull? My vision isn't horrible but it's not great either.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## gigfy

mmaddux said:


> "Chronograph seconds at large centre hand, minutes at 3 o'clock position; Moon-phase indicator at 6 o'clock position; Second hand at 9 'clock position; Date at 12 o'clock position"
> 
> Is that true - that the chronograph second hand runs from the center axis and the ordinary second hand is a sub-dial at 9 o'clock? Isn't that a little weird?


Yes, Mike, the chronograph seconds hand is located in the center and the ordinary seconds hand is at 9 o'clock. This may take some getting used to but most chronograph watches are this way. (chrono seconds on main dial & ordinary seconds on a sub dial)

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## tenshin2002

Did you read my post? What good is a chronograph if the movement sucks? I´m still not saying that it sucks but its Made in China and that makes me suspicious. 349 USD is a fair amount of money. And I´m not even gonna get into the European price (I live in Europe) for that price i get an Archimede chronograph with ETA 7750.
As I said the "Made in China" has to prove me wrong. I´m gonna wait this out and see if people are generally happy with their Sea-Gulls before I make my move.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

tenshin2002 said:


> Did you read my post? What good is a chronograph if the movement sucks? I´m still not saying that it sucks but its Made in China and that makes me suspicious. 349 USD is a fair amount of money. And I´m not even gonna get into the European price (I live in Europe) for that price i get an Archimede chronograph with ETA 7750.
> As I said the "Made in China" has to prove me wrong. I´m gonna wait this out and see if people are generally happy with their Sea-Gulls before I make my move.


If you can't get past the Made in China part, you're best to buy something else :-(
Sea Gull movements in Sea Gull watches are very robust and reliable and there are a lot of people who have purchased them and are extremely happy with them :-!


----------



## tenshin2002

Well, I´m going to watch this space for some time. I really like the designs of the Sea-Gulls so I hope they will prove me wrong. Just love mechanical watches so I hope the quality is there.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Can anyone possibly answer my question about a problem I have with the watch? 
*When ever I take to long to press the chronograph start button, the second hand moves counter clockwise a little bit. I can solve this with ease by just swiftly pressing the start button, but I was wondering if this is just a thing with mechanical chronographs, or if it is a BIG problem. I can't find anything like it on the internet, so I was wondering if it is just common knowledge or something. Help?*

Other than that, I timed the chronograph to my Seiko Chrono, and after 30 minutes the Sea-gull was fast about 0.25 seconds. pretty accurate for a mechanical chronograph. I did the little test again, and the chronograph was exactly on the same second mark as my Seiko. I used the Seiko to test with because the Seiko's chronograph second hand moves in 1/5th second increments, just like a mechanical time-piece.

For everyone who is doubting, the quality and attention to detail is phenomenal! The movement is perfect, and there is absolutely no faults on either side of the glass. Back and front. The only other thing I have that has the same quality is my Rolex Submariner, if that can put things in perspective.


----------



## particleman

Aaron Weikart said:


> *When ever I take to long to press the chronograph start button, the second hand moves counter clockwise a little bit. I can solve this with ease by just swiftly pressing the start button, but I was wondering if this is just a thing with mechanical chronographs, or if it is a BIG problem. I can't find anything like it on the internet, so I was wondering if it is just common knowledge or something. Help?*


I have never seen that on any of the six that I have owned :-s


----------



## lysanderxiii

Aaron Weikart said:


> *When ever I take to long to press the chronograph start button, the second hand moves counter clockwise a little bit. I can solve this with ease by just swiftly pressing the start button, but I was wondering if this is just a thing with mechanical chronographs, or if it is a BIG problem. I can't find anything like it on the internet, so I was wondering if it is just common knowledge or something. Help?*


This phenomenon is cause by the engagement of the transfer wheel to the second wheel, both of these gears have triangular pattern teeth (as they are on all chronographs, Swiss, Russian, or Chinese), this is done so that the two gears engage rapidly during a crash engagement.* If you push the button slowly, the two gears will engage slowly, and the static second hand will rotate the necessary amount so the two gears mesh. When you push the button rapidly, the same thing happens, but the second hand gear begins to turn immediately and you just don't see it.

The amount of movement the second hand makes adjusted by reducing the amount of engagement of the transfer wheel and the second hand wheel, generally speaking they should engage about one-third their total depth, yours is probably engaging too deep.

In short there is nothing to worry about, you can see this on any chronograph, even some Swiss.

As to some of the other comments:



> Is that true - that the chronograph second hand runs from the center axis and the ordinary second hand is a sub-dial at 9 o'clock? Isn't that a little weird?


The second hand in chronographs is run off the fourth wheel, just like in the older sub-second watches, on some chronographs the constant seconds are at the 6 o'clock postion, the Zenith el Premiro is one such movement.



> Even if i could get the watch for 349 USD I wouldnt be shure to buy it. I mean its a Chinese watch and those arent known for good quality. I dont mean to be rude but I can get a Stowa, Steinhart or Archimede for that money with Swiss movement. Isnt this brand Sea-Gull overpriced?


$350- $450 is about the right price for a well made chronograph either a ST19xx or a Chinese ETA clone. It is about this price range that European watch companies that use the ST19xx charge. The cheap ones run about $100-$150. (These "cheap" ones are the ones with reliability problems, althought less than one would expect.)

But, you are going to have to show me where you can get a mechanical chronograph Stowa, Steinhart or Archimede with a Swiss movement for $350.
_____________________
*Crash engagement is when two gears are brought together with one turning and one static, for those of you who have dealt with old car transmissions without synchromesh know all about crash engagement.


----------



## gigfy

:thanks :-! :-! :thanks

Thanks lysanderxiii for the detailed technical explanation.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

lysanderxiii said:


> This phenomenon is cause by the engagement of the transfer wheel to the second wheel, both of these gears have triangular pattern teeth (as they are on all chronographs, Swiss, Russian, or Chinese), this is done so that the two gears engage rapidly during a crash engagement.* If you push the button slowly, the two gears will engage slowly, and the static second hand will rotate the necessary amount so the two gears mesh. When you push the button rapidly, the same thing happens, but the second hand gear begins to turn immediately and you just don't see it.
> 
> The amount of movement the second hand makes adjusted by reducing the amount of engagement of the transfer wheel and the second hand wheel, generally speaking they should engage about one-third their total depth, yours is probably engaging too deep.
> 
> In short there is nothing to worry about, you can see this on any chronograph, even some Swiss.
> _____________________
> *Crash engagement is when two gears are brought together with one turning and one static, for those of you who have dealt with old car transmissions without synchromesh know all about crash engagement.


Thank you for your reply! I have worked on a 1963 Jaguar E-type. Crash engagement is a very familiar term. Thank you for being able to reply at a level I can understand. The best thing about this time-piece is that I can see what is going wrong, because of the display back. I have the tools to open the time-piece and definently fix it, but I don't think I would know how to adjust the engagement depth, because It is definently "engaging" to deep as you said. I don't think I will though, because it absolutely doesn't effect the accuracy or smooth nature at all. As I said before, I just have to not be distracted by the pretty dial, and press the pusher swiftly.

Oh, and there is going to be a 70% moon tonight, according to my moon-phase. :-!


----------



## lysanderxiii

I strongly suggest that it be left to a professional, or just left alone, because if the engagement is too deep, the gear teeth will wear and the extra drag on the movement by the transfer wheel will change the daily rate with the chronograph engaged, or if not deep enough it will cause erratic operation of the chronograph.

That being said, the eccentric screw marked by the arrow adjusts the depth of the engagement. 10x or higher magnification is required to adequately see the teeth to ascertain the proper depth of engagement.

To adjust, engage the chronograph function, examine the point of gear engagement, and adjust the eccentric so the transfer gear teeth engage the second wheel teeth about 1/3 the total depth of the second wheel teeth.


----------



## saigonblack

lysanderxiii said:


> I strongly suggest that it be left to a professional, or just left alone, because if the engagement is too deep, the gear teeth will wear and the extra drag on the movement by the transfer wheel will change the daily rate with the chronograph engaged, or if not deep enough it will cause erratic operation of the chronograph.
> 
> That being said, the eccentric screw marked by the arrow adjusts the depth of the engagement. 10x or higher magnification is required to adequately see the teeth to ascertain the proper depth of engagement.
> 
> To adjust, engage the chronograph function, examine the point of gear engagement, and adjust the eccentric so the transfer gear teeth engage the second wheel teeth about 1/3 the total depth of the second wheel teeth.


You left me very amazed with all your knowledge in watches and movements. Simply amazing! Thanks for the detailed explaination as it really helps a noob like me to understand more about watch movements. :-!


----------



## Aaron Weikart

lysanderxiii said:


> I strongly suggest that it be left to a professional, or just left alone, because if the engagement is too deep, the gear teeth will wear and the extra drag on the movement by the transfer wheel will change the daily rate with the chronograph engaged, or if not deep enough it will cause erratic operation of the chronograph.
> 
> That being said, the eccentric screw marked by the arrow adjusts the depth of the engagement. 10x or higher magnification is required to adequately see the teeth to ascertain the proper depth of engagement.
> 
> To adjust, engage the chronograph function, examine the point of gear engagement, and adjust the eccentric so the transfer gear teeth engage the second wheel teeth about 1/3 the total depth of the second wheel teeth.


Thank you for the detail. Would feel comfortable opening it if I had a 10x. 
You said I have a deep engagement, should I time the watch for accuracy with and without the chronograph on to see if I have a problem or not?

EDIT: The watch hasn't fully ran down yet, should I let it?


----------



## usseagullwatch

Aaron Weikart said:


> o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


Truly understand your frustration and I already sent you an email regarding your watch issue.

Kevin


----------



## Aaron Weikart

usseagullwatch said:


> Truly understand your frustration and I already sent you an email regarding your watch issue.
> 
> Kevin


Thank you for the scary fast e-mail. I responded to yours as well. Hopefully, everything can work out.


----------



## usseagullwatch

Aaron Weikart said:


> Thank you for the scary fast e-mail. I responded to yours as well. Hopefully, everything can work out.


I will try my best to work out this matter with you ASAP. Again,as i mentioned in my email, either you will get a completely satisfied fixed watch or a brand new one. 

Regards

Kevin


----------



## tenshin2002

Read all my posts, please. I live in Europe and for the european prize I can get an Archimede Pilot Chronograph with a Swiss ETA 7750. I was trying to make a point that 349 USD for me is a high price for a China made watch. And I wanted to get answers about the quality of the movement because as I said the price might be just right considering its a chronograph with moonphase but if the movement quality is sub par then the chronograph feature is useless. In short the price could be to high for the watch even if it is a chronograph with moonphase depending on the quality of the movement. I hope I could clear this up what i meant. Didnt mean to be offencive, but hey I´m a Swede and maybe I have a hard time trying to write what i mean....
Cheers


lysanderxiii said:


> $350- $450 is about the right price for a well made chronograph either a ST19xx or a Chinese ETA clone. It is about this price range that European watch companies that use the ST19xx charge. The cheap ones run about $100-$150. (These "cheap" ones are the ones with reliability problems, althought less than one would expect.)
> 
> But, you are going to have to show me where you can get a mechanical chronograph Stowa, Steinhart or Archimede with a Swiss movement for $350.
> _____________________
> *Crash engagement is when two gears are brought together with one turning and one static, for those of you who have dealt with old car transmissions without synchromesh know all about crash engagement.


----------



## Zed

Can you point me towards an Archimede Pilot Chronograph for $350 as i keep striking out. They all seem to be $1000+....which is what i would have expected it to cost with the 7750 mov. If you know where they are for $350 i would be interested...are you refering to a second hand watch?

Z


----------



## dkbs

To keep cost down while still maintaining relative high reliability is a real challenge for any business. Apple's research shows that the happiest customers are those who have problems with their products but those problems are quickly solved by CSR later. Frankly, Apple computers are not so reliable, but whenever people drop by Apple store for compains like iphone headphone or ipod USB cable, Apple just quickly gets you a new one even without looking at your receipt.

Same thing for the Chinese watches. Remember few days ago people complained about Liaoning 5010 tourbillon watch? The way how seller handles the tourbillon problem really builds up the market confidence. I also bought one because I know even if I am out of lucky, I still can have problem solved quickly.



Zed said:


> Can you point me towards an Archimede Pilot Chronograph for $350 as i keep striking out. They all seem to be $1000+....which is what i would have expected it to cost with the 7750 mov. If you know where they are for $350 i would be interested...are you refering to a second hand watch?
> 
> Z


----------



## Aaron Weikart

I just want to update everyone one with some hopefully good news. I checked my beauty this morning, and decided to check out the chronograph once more before I packed it up to send it back. In an e-mail late last night, Kevin told me that BOTH buttons should be pressed swiftly. So I tried it for the reset button, and it successfully resets to zero! The time-piece is still in it's break-in period, as the saying goes, and it gains about 15 seconds every day, which is actually getting better every time I time it for accuracy. The first time I timed it was when I got it and it was +21 seconds per day. So, I am keeping my fingers crossed, and I am calling off sending it back for now, because it isn't acting strange anymore as it winds down. I knew my *SEA-GULL* wouldn't let me down. 
This is my first non-automatic mechanical watch, so I apologize to everyone for me totally loosing my mind there.

I suppose I can now rate customer service by Mr. Kevin Ma very high. Not only did he honor the 2 year warranty, he also offered to pay the shipping costs for me until I had enough to pay for it myself in my pay-pal account. Not to mention replying to the E-Mail within 1 hour, at 11:00 at night, and then continued to respond to them throughout the entire night. If anyone is worrying about customer service, don't.

_Again, I apologize to everyone. I wasn't quite aware that my watch really needed a break in period to spread the lubrication around evenly. And I feel guilty to anyone who was turned off by the time-piece because of me over-reacting and being uninformed._


----------



## tenshin2002

I´m giving up explaining. You just go to the european website for Sea-Gull and look at the price you will then hopefully see what i mean. Here is the site: http://www.seagullwatch.eu the price is 1040 euros which is more than the 845 euros for the Archimede Pilot Chrono. Hope this ends everybody misunderstanding me. That price is way off comparing to a chrono like Archimede.



Zed said:


> Can you point me towards an Archimede Pilot Chronograph for $350 as i keep striking out. They all seem to be $1000+....which is what i would have expected it to cost with the 7750 mov. If you know where they are for $350 i would be interested...are you refering to a second hand watch?
> 
> Z


----------



## usseagullwatch

Aaron Weikart said:


> I just want to update everyone one with some hopefully good news. I checked my beauty this morning, and decided to check out the chronograph once more before I packed it up to send it back. In an e-mail late last night, Kevin told me that BOTH buttons should be pressed swiftly. So I tried it for the reset button, and it successfully resets to zero! The time-piece is still in it's break-in period, as the saying goes, and it gains about 15 seconds every day, which is actually getting better every time I time it for accuracy. The first time I timed it was when I got it and it was +21 seconds per day. So, I am keeping my fingers crossed, and I am calling off sending it back for now, because it isn't acting strange anymore as it winds down. I knew my *SEA-GULL* wouldn't let me down.
> This is my first non-automatic mechanical watch, so I apologize to everyone for me totally loosing my mind there.
> 
> I suppose I can now rate customer service by Mr. Kevin Ma very high. Not only did he honor the 2 year warranty, he also offered to pay the shipping costs for me until I had enough to pay for it myself in my pay-pal account. Not to mention replying to the E-Mail within 1 hour, at 11:00 at night, and then continued to respond to them throughout the entire night. If anyone is worrying about customer service, don't.
> 
> _Again, I apologize to everyone. I wasn't quite aware that my watch really needed a break in period to spread the lubrication around evenly. And I feel guilty to anyone who was turned off by the time-piece because of me over-reacting and being uninformed._


I AM SO HAPPY TO HEAR THIS NEWS!!!!!!! Thank your for your rating on my customer service, i will keep it up. Like dkbs said, quality customer service is very important, so i usually bring work back to home and try to answer emails within a hour by setting a "loud alarm sound" for my incoming mail (so it can wake me up and I can answer questions sent from people in different time zone). 
Anyways, a full report of your watch problem was sent to factory last night. I will send them an email today (with smile) and inform them your watch seems working fine now. But do let me know if you have any questions or any problems, I will try my best to help you solve it ASAP.

In addition, Can't agree more with DKBS on the importance of customer service, as I mentioned in my first couple posts in WUS:"good quality and customer service comes first, then the price, and a successful business is to create customers"

Regards

Kevin


----------



## SilverSliver

I believe that European site uses a "msrp" system based on what the watch should cost with comparative features on the open market.

Fact is, the 349 US is the price. Not 1049 Euros.


----------



## Zed

SilverSliver said:


> I believe that European site uses a "msrp" system based on what the watch should cost with comparative features on the open market.
> 
> Fact is, the 349 US is the price. Not 1049 Euros.


Now that makes more sense. You can only really evaluate on what you pay not what the manufacturer suggests the supplier should charge.

I have always understood that there are issues with reliability of chinese watches and initally that way i got mine were via HK where there was no customer support. The only way to handle that situation was to buy two and cannibilise one for parts, but this is also a situation that has occured with some Russian and vintage Japanese watchs i have where getting even spares can be problmatic.
Kevin appears to be doing a great job and if Seagull creates something that catches my eye (like was the case with my 1963 Airforce Chrono), he will be the one i go to as long as he keeps his customer support at a high level.

Z


----------



## Gordon

SilverSliver said:


> I believe that European site uses a "msrp" system based on what the watch should cost with comparative features on the open market.
> 
> Fact is, the 349 US is the price. Not 1049 Euros.


I just got reply from the EU site when I inquired about purchasing a chrono. They quoted me the prices from the EU website with a 20% discount if I bought from them :-(

For the M193S






it's $299 from the US compared $1120 (with discount) from the EU... :-s Ouch!

You guys in the US are pretty lucky with the USSeagull outlet!


----------



## SilverSliver

Can you not order from Kevin here at usseagull? Those prices seem way high if it's only a 20% difference.


----------



## tenshin2002

Fact is for me in europe 1049 * 0,80 = 839 euros. That is on the same level as Archimede Pilot Chrono, now stop trying to justify the price with the US one. I live in Europe!



SilverSliver said:


> I believe that European site uses a "msrp" system based on what the watch should cost with comparative features on the open market.
> 
> Fact is, the 349 US is the price. Not 1049 Euros.


----------



## SilverSliver

You might go through the effort of getting one from the States then. I don't know why the Euro site is so expensive. But the thread was about a US $349 Sea Gull Chrono. And at 349, it's a good deal and well below the Euro price


----------



## tenshin2002

As I said, its a good deal if the quality is there. And that was my initial concern.



SilverSliver said:


> You might go through the effort of getting one from the States then. I don't know why the Euro site is so expensive. But the thread was about a US $349 Sea Gull Chrono. And at 349, it's a good deal and well below the Euro price


----------



## mmaddux

Aaron Weikart said:


> _Again, I apologize to everyone. I wasn't quite aware that my watch really needed a break in period to spread the lubrication around evenly. And I feel guilty to anyone who was turned off by the time-piece because of me over-reacting and being uninformed._


How's the watch doing, Aaron? I'm considering buying one of my own.

Mike


----------



## Aaron Weikart

mmaddux said:


> How's the watch doing, Aaron? I'm considering buying one of my own.
> 
> Mike


I was just going to post a little update, so your just in time.
So far, the watch is holding up very well. I leather is starting to break in and mold to my wrist (finally) so I am very happy about that. Since it is still in it's 2 month "break-in-period" I can't really say what the accuracy is, but I do know that for certain it is leveling out every time I test it. I just tested it over a day long period on my wrist yesterday for 12 hours on my wrist (where it counts, I don't want it to keep time in the box) and my result is now +12 sec per day, which is an improvement over last week when I tested it at +15 sec per day. So accuracy is increasing, and I have technical tests to prove it. 
I am seduced by any type of mirror-polished luster-y metal. Weather it be polished platinum, steel, white gold, or silver, I just love it. This watch makes polished steel proud, and it isn't "bling-bling" either, it is very mellow and very professional. You probably can't see the detail of the dial in any of these pictures, but I am telling you it is absolutely amazing. 
If you are apprehensive in buying it, I just want to tell you that the quality is amazing. I just can't get over it. The only thing that has the same quality is my Rolex Submariner, and there are still things to complain about with that watch.
If you are looking for a dressy and professional chronograph, you should definently put this baby on your list.
_
*For the first time in my entire life I am not only satisfied, but proud of having something that says "China Made" on it.

*_*SEA-GULL*|>|>|>


----------



## mmaddux

One more question: I had to sell a Citizen Campanola because I couldn't read the date dials = too small. How easy is it to read the date on your Sea-Gull?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Aaron Weikart

mmaddux said:


> One more question: I had to sell a Citizen Campanola because I couldn't read the date dials = too small. How easy is it to read the date on your Sea-Gull?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


For me, it really isn't a problem, but I guess it depends on the person. The numbers are small, if that is what your asking. I can easily read off the date with a short glance at the watch, but I'm ripe off the vine at 16; with perfect vision. I wish I could help you out more. Did you see the pictures on the first post? Those might be able to help, especially the ones from the European website. If you have anymore questions, I'd be happy to answer them for you. I'd hate for you to buy it like I did, without knowing anything about the watch at all. I got the watch right here, after all. So start askin' b-)


----------



## kai-wun

Oh man... this watch is beautiful. And it's a true moonphase too! I'm dying to buy it, but I don't know about wearing a watch that dressy.... 

Keep us updated! I'd be proud to wear a Chinese watch =)


----------



## lkh007

my M199S is on the way.. hopefully get touch of it very soon..


----------



## Pawl_Buster

kai-wun said:


> Oh man... this watch is beautiful. And it's a true moonphase too! I'm dying to buy it, but I don't know about wearing a watch that dressy....
> 
> Keep us updated! I'd be proud to wear a Chinese watch =)


Are you sure it's a true moon phase display? I think it's just a 24 hour day/night indicator.


----------



## gigfy

Alpha-Getty said:


> Are you sure it's a true moon phase display? I think it's just a 24 hour day/night indicator.


I believe the M199s has a true moonphase display. It houses the ST1908 movement.



Aaron Weikart said:


> UPDATE:
> Just like to put a little update on here, the watch seems to be holding up very well, and the moon phase is a true one, as well. I set it based on my Grandfather Clock, and it is keeping up with it, 50% moon tonight.


Would you mind posting a picture of the drawing? I can't do it right now, but will be able to do it late tonight.
http://www.tjseagull.com/wkt/

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Pawl_Buster

gigfy said:


> I believe the M199s has a true moonphase display. It houses the ST1908 movement.
> 
> Would you mind posting a picture of the drawing? I can't do it right now, but will be able to do it late tonight.
> http://www.tjseagull.com/wkt/
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


That would be my mistake for taking Aaron's statement too literally...
"And of course, the day/night dial is extremely formal...".


----------



## tenshin2002

Is the movement in this watch like a Lemania handwound clone?
The backside looks like the movement in Omega Speedmaster pro.


----------



## gigfy

tenshin2002 said:


> Is the movement in this watch like a Lemania handwound clone?
> The backside looks like the movement in Omega Speedmaster pro.


It has been called that but is really an improved Venus 175.



ChineseWatchWiki said:


> The Sea-gull ST-19 is an entirely different beast. It is hand-winding, with a 21600 bph escapement and column-wheel chronograph actuation. Its origins lie with the purchase in 1963 by the Tianjin Watch Factory of the calibre 175 from the Venus Watch Company, Switzerland, for use in a watch provided to pilots in the People's Liberation Army Air Force. A few short production runs were made in the 1960s. In the early 2000s the calibre was resurrected, with numerous detail upgrades, as the ST-19. Early examples of the new calibre found their way into counterfeit Omega Speedmasters and thus gained the erroneous informal designation 'Lemania-clone'.
> 
> Several sub-dial layouts have now been added to the ST19 range, as well as power-reserve indication. There is also a skeleton version. Other enhancements are in development.


http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## tenshin2002

Thanx for the quick and spot on reply.
I also want to compliment your hairdo in you picture, looks like a Kazuya Mishima...


----------



## gigfy

tenshin2002 said:


> Thanx for the quick and spot on reply.
> I also want to compliment your hairdo in you picture, looks like a Kazuya Mishima...


Thanks. That is actually the little gigfy after a bath! :-d


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Alpha-Getty said:


> That would be my mistake for taking Aaron's statement too literally...
> "And of course, the day/night dial is extremely formal...".


My mistake. Upon writing the review I was not sure if it was a day/night indicator or a moon-phase. But after having the time-piece for a while, it certainly is a true moon phase. I'll change that in my review right away, and again, I'm sorry.
*EDIT: Apparently, I can't edit my first post anymore. So, now everyone can have fun with wrong information. Good job communist Watch-U-Seek!* o|o|o|

-Aaron Weikart


----------



## Aaron Weikart

gigfy said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of the drawing? I can't do it right now, but will be able to do it late tonight.
> http://www.tjseagull.com/wkt/
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Sure thing. Sorry for my late response, It has been a busy week.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

That's strange...I can still edit my old posts :think:


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Alpha-Getty said:


> That's strange...I can still edit my old posts :think:


I suppose after a period of time, it doesn't let you edit the post anymore.:-s It has been two weeks since my first post.


----------



## jarnould

HOURRA HOURRA -thanks to USSEAGULL.com 

I just received my M199S direct from the stats this morning for 384 us$.
I ordered it last week after reviwing our excellent report you did Aaron... So SilverSlilver, Gordon and the others : don't worry ... just pull the triger and order one and you'll get it next week for sure at the "correct price" ...

I love it and its is really a very very nice and cool looking watch 

Thanks to all 
Regards

Jerome


----------



## Reno

jarnould said:


> HOURRA HOURRA -thanks to USSEAGULL.com
> 
> I just received my M199S direct from the stats this morning for 384 us$
> edited
> I ordered it last week after reviwing our excellent report you did Aaron... So SilverSlilver, Gordon and the others : don't worry ... just pull the triger and order one and you'll get it next week for sure at the "correct price" ...
> 
> I love it and its is really a very very nice and cool looking watch
> 
> Thanks to all
> Regards
> 
> Jerome


Bon à savoir, Jérôme ! ;-)

Renaud, not far from Paris :-d


----------



## lkh007

I got mine as well on this monday.. Truelly a nice piece of watch.. i posted mine at http://www.sg-roc.com/showthread.php?t=8831


----------



## lkh007

i received my piece on this monday. Truelly a quality watch. Thanks for Kevin too. I posted in sg forum http://www.sg-roc.com/showthread.php?t=8831


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Awesome Review i liked that.


----------



## gigfy

lkh007 said:


> i received my piece on this monday. Truelly a quality watch. Thanks for Kevin too. I posted in sg forum http://www.sg-roc.com/showthread.php?t=8831


Very nice review & pictures!!

One person (bubbfish) commented that they wished it had "Made in China" in Chinese characters on the dial. My M177s has "China Made" below the 6 o'clock marker. Does the M199s have this on the dial also?

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Reno

Aaron Weikart said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice watche Aaron :-!

It reminds me an older Wagner model (apart from the moonphase)
I wonder if they're connected ? :think:


----------



## gigfy

I'd bet money the Wagner was made by Seagull. My Auguste Galan (traded) was made by Seagull.



















Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## jarnould

gigfy said:


> Very nice review & pictures!!
> 
> One person (bubbfish) commented that they wished it had "Made in China" in Chinese characters on the dial. My M177s has "China Made" below the 6 o'clock marker. Does the M199s have this on the dial also?
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Yes it does here are the pictures from mine I received today ... b-)







Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Reno

gigfy said:


> I'd bet money the Wagner was made by Seagull. My Auguste Galan (traded) was made by Seagull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


:think: They're really nice timepieces, and the movement is a beauty :-!


----------



## Aaron Weikart

lkh007 said:


> i received my piece on this monday. Truelly a quality watch. Thanks for Kevin too. I posted in sg forum http://www.sg-roc.com/showthread.php?t=8831


Amazing review. It really is an amazing watch. I can't stop wearing mine. =D
If anyone is interested, I found a great site that you can use to set the moon-phase on your watch :-!:

http://www.watchnetwork.com/moonphase/

Or, you could just go out side. :-d

Also, I have a question for everyone who has purchased the watch. 
_*Did you M199s come with a price tag?
*_I was just wondering, because I noticed that lkh007 had a price tag on his, and I didn't.

Hope everyone else is enjoying their watch,
-Aaron


----------



## jarnould

Tanks for the link ... I was searching how to set up the moonphase on mine.

and yes it arrived with a price tag on the watch ... :-d (in Yens ... same tag....)

Cheers
Jerome


----------



## lkh007

Aaron Weikart said:


> Amazing review. It really is an amazing watch. I can't stop wearing mine. =D
> If anyone is interested, I found a great site that you can use to set the moon-phase on your watch :-!:
> 
> http://www.watchnetwork.com/moonphase/
> 
> Or, you could just go out side. :-d
> 
> Also, I have a question for everyone who has purchased the watch.
> _*Did you M199s come with a price tag?*_
> I was just wondering, because I noticed that lkh007 had a price tag on his, and I didn't.
> 
> Hope everyone else is enjoying their watch,
> -Aaron


Aaron, thank you so much.. i was wondering how to set the moonphase as well.. the website is just right to those having this model.. |>


----------



## plohmann

I'm a bit late on the draw, but thanks for the most interesting posts ever! This is helping me decide which seagull to get. I also could not believe the fantastic customer service response from Kevin at USSeagull. That is rare, and makes the decision to buy even easier. Have a great day!
Regards,
P


----------



## Aaron Weikart

plohmann said:


> I'm a bit late on the draw, but thanks for the most interesting posts ever! This is helping me decide which seagull to get. I also could not believe the fantastic customer service response from Kevin at USSeagull. That is rare, and makes the decision to buy even easier. Have a great day!
> Regards,
> P


I'm glad!
I'll be following up with another update in another half month. Stay tuned. =D
-Aaron


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Alright. Since this time-piece seems to be one of the most popular sea-gulls on the usseagull site, I will do a follow up reliability review, after having the watch for about 3 months now. I am a big fan of consumer education, and I believe it is my duty, as the owner of a product, to tell people exactly what it is like to own it. I am sorry for resurrecting such an old thread, but this is to benefit the consumer, not my image as a forum member. As usual, if anyone wants to complain about me resurrecting an old thread, don't post here and cause an argument, but send me a private message instead. Just remember that I collect shot-guns as well. ;-)

So, now that is out of the way, to my follow-up. I will separate this little review into categories, and will explain how everything is doing, and how it is holding up. I will rate the category how it was NEW, and how it is NOW, 3 months later, using a scale of 10, with 10 being the best.

*Case:* The case material is stainless steel, and seems to be 316L. It is holding up quite well, and obviously has some scratches on it because the entire case is buffed to a mirror polish. However, you can only view the scratches in direct light, and scratches don't bother me because they give a watch character. *I rate the case 10/10 new, and **8/10 as of now, three months after receiving it.*

*Sapphire glass:* When I first got the watch, I didn't believe that the crystal was sapphire glass, on either side. I have concluded that they indeed, are. The crystal on both sides does have a scratch on it, and I examined it under 4x magnification. *New, I rated the the crystals as 10/10, 3 months later, I rate the crystals as 10/10.*

*Leather strap: *At first, I thought that these were synthetic leather straps made to look like the ones on extremely nice watches (Breguets come to mind), but I was totally wrong. The leather is molding and softening up, just like it should. No cracking, no discoloring. The leather strap is what makes a watch "yours", and this is something that really appeals to me as a man passionate about detail. The only thing I noticed with the strap is with the small leather band, the stationary first one that you insert the strap into after securing the clasp, so it doesn't stick out. The brown material that is on the inside lining of this small band has worn, and has disintegrated. IT DOES NOT EFFECT THE FUNCTION OF THE STRAP AT ALL, NOT DOES IT EFFECT HOW THE STRAPS LOOKS. The interesting thing to note is that it is not happening to the other little securing band, so this is definently an error made by the hand assembly, because this only started happening about 2 months into owning the watch. *When it was new, I rated the leather strap as 9/10 , now I rate it **as 8.5/10, just because of the issue with the little securing band.*

*Butterfly clasp:* I had high expectations for the clasp. It was solid, and moved with ease. It is beautifully done, and has the same gorgeous mirror finish as the rest of the watch. Most importantly, it _doesn't_ grab at your arm hair, which I find a problem....A LOT. After three months, it is functioning flawlessly without squeaking or rattling in anyway. However, because of my small wrist, it positions the plate with "SEA-GULL" engraved on it practically in the center of my bottom wrist. Thus, it has scratched like absolute hell. However, "SEA-GULL" is still visible, and still elegant. I just wish I had a bigger wrist. *New, I rated the clasp as 9/10. As of now, I rate it at 9/10, because my problem with scratches on the "SEA-GULL" plate were only my problem, and wouldn't be a problem if I had a bigger wrist.*

*Dial: *The dial is really stunning, it has beautiful patterns, and beautiful hands. Most importantly, the printing of the dial is absolutely flawless under a lope. The ink is so crisp, with no smudges or discoloration. Most importantly, all the hands line up with the dial. The is possible the best part of the watch, and still is after 3 months. *New, I rated the dial at 9.5/10*,* as of now I rate it as 10/10, because the dust just disappeared from when I first got it.*
*
Movement: *The movement is very unique, and very high-class. It is a column wheel chronograph, which usually is only found in high-end Swiss watches. Not only is it traditional, it is beautiful as well. The engraving that the SEA-GULL brand does on their movements definently should be making the Swiss nervous. The movement has lost none of it's charm, and is still as beautiful as it was the day I got it. The movement is really where most people have problems with a watch. As a Chinese serial production watch, the quality is definently above average. I'll tell you about how each functions of the watch is behaving at this point (Timekeeping, Date function, moonphase, and chronograph). Time keeping is flawless, with to interruptions or issues at all. The hour, minute, and second hand are without error at this point. The time can be adjusted with ease, and is very smooth. The Date function is holding up superbly, as well. It also can still be set with ease, and without obstruction. The date changes at exactly 11:58 p.m., and hasn't failed since. The moon phase function hasn't failed as well. The setting is smooth, and it keeps perfect phases of the moon, and I have never had to adjust it because my watch has never ran down. Now to the chronograph, which is usually where ALL the problems in a mechanical watch occur. The start/stop buttons on my watch is smooth, and always have operated flawlessly. The second and minute hand always return to zero. At first, I had a problem with the chronograph engaging too deep. However, the problem seems to have disappeared. I use the chronograph function frequently, so it gets used. *When the watch was new, I rated the movement at 9/10, as of now, I rate the movement at 8.5/10.*
*
Accuracy: *I'm so very sorry, but I am still in the process of getting the accuracy of the watch. When I do, I'll report in this same post. By the way, I am only measuring the accuracy of the watch on my wrist where it actually counts, and not dial up or anything. If you want those numbers, go to the sticky thread on the C.M.W page.


----------



## saigonblack

Thanks for the awesome detailed review after 3 months. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## gigfy

Thanks Aaron. Very nice review!

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Martin_B

gigfy said:


> Thanks Aaron. Very nice review!
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


+1 for me.

It's nice to have a review of a new watch, but after three months is even better :-!


----------



## mmaddux

Aaron Weikart said:


> I'm glad!
> I'll be following up with another update in another half month. Stay tuned. =D
> -Aaron


Aaron, why don't you cross-post this review and follow-up to the Reviews forum? It's full of very useful information and great pictures!

Mike


----------



## Aaron Weikart

mmaddux said:


> Aaron, why don't you cross-post this review and follow-up to the Reviews forum? It's full of very useful information and great pictures!
> 
> Mike


I've done some reviews there. I guess I will...
Thanks for the suggestion!
-Aaron Weikart


----------



## georges zaslavsky

That is one cool watch  Its design is nice too


----------



## siLence79

*A fantastic review Aaron*, and this fantastic review of yours made me purchased a 199S as well!

I am having high hopes for this timepiece!

Kevin's Customer Service is top-notch for sure, I'll probably whack on a M200S soon :-!


----------



## Aaron Weikart

siLence79 said:


> *A fantastic review Aaron*, and this fantastic review of yours made me purchased a 199S as well!
> 
> I am having high hopes for this timepiece!
> 
> Kevin's Customer Service is top-notch for sure, I'll probably whack on a M200S soon :-!


You won't be disappointed. Thanks for reading! 
-Aaron N. Weikart


----------



## 336gabriel

After reading your review of this watch I knew I had to get this watch. I have never been afraid to try a new brand and find out for myself how good or bad a watch really is. Like some of you, I have had mixed luck with "Made in China" products. Some have been a total waste of money and other products have been a great value. I figured with a two year warranty I could take a chance, plus judging from the customer service that they provided you, I should have nothing to worry about.

I ordered the M192S |> and am counting the days until it arrives. I just love the dial and I think it is a stunningly beautiful watch. I have a Sinn 103 with the 7750 movement and will compare the two watches as soon as I am able.


----------



## 336gabriel

I just got an email from Kevin Ma of SeaGull. He was kind enough to give me the discount for forum members, which I was not aware of. This is just outstanding customer service and I am already planning my second purchase. :-!


----------



## ezcheese

336gabriel said:


> I just got an email from Kevin Ma of SeaGull. He was kind enough to give me the discount for forum members, which I was not aware of. This is just outstanding customer service and I am already planning my second purchase. :-!


Kevin is great isn't he? He did the same thing with me when I bought my Sea-Gull. He saw my post here about ordering the watch and automatically discounted the price on my order. :-!


----------



## Tomas

Between the excellent review and updates and all the comments from all of you, I have decided I will own this watch next in the next couple of weeks hopefully I will place my order through Kevin for the 199s. What is the final cost,if anyone can tell me and what do I do to get the forum discount? Thank you all you enablers.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Tomas said:


> Between the excellent review and updates and all the comments from all of you, I have decided I will own this watch next in the next couple of weeks hopefully I will place my order through Kevin for the 199s. What is the final cost,if anyone can tell me and what do I do to get the forum discount? Thank you all you enablers.


Hello. To get the discount, just contact Kevin before you place your order. He might have already read this, and is ready to give you a discount either way: He will be happy to give it to you. I hope my review helped out, you will NOT be disappointed.
I bought the watch without a discount, on the Christmas prices. So I am not quite sure what yours will be.

Regards:
-Aaron N. Weikart


----------



## Aaron Weikart

336gabriel said:


> After reading your review of this watch I knew I had to get this watch. I have never been afraid to try a new brand and find out for myself how good or bad a watch really is. Like some of you, I have had mixed luck with "Made in China" products. Some have been a total waste of money and other products have been a great value. I figured with a two year warranty I could take a chance, plus judging from the customer service that they provided you, I should have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I ordered the M192S |> and am counting the days until it arrives. I just love the dial and I think it is a stunningly beautiful watch. I have a Sinn 103 with the 7750 movement and will compare the two watches as soon as I am able.


Handmade to perfection by SEA-GULL's team of master-watchmakers. Great choice, you will not be sorry. :-!



















































Regards:
-Aaron N. Weikart


----------



## jason_recliner

I was trying to recall if the M199s has a genuine moon-phase or not, so I went huinting and found this post. Man I wish I hadn't! Now I want one worse than ever. I can see some saving is in order. I'll be contacting Kevin soon!

Tenshin, if you are reading this, what is your obsession with the 2824 and 7750? Have you ever looked iniside a watch fitted with one of those? Now, compare it to the pics of the back of the 199s!!! Only one of those three movements makes me drool, and she aint Swiss!


----------



## jlaranjeiro

tenshin2002 said:


> Fact is for me in europe 1049 * 0,80 = 839 euros. That is on the same level as Archimede Pilot Chrono, now stop trying to justify the price with the US one. I live in Europe!


Maybe is a bit out of date, but last February i bought M177s and the M188s from Kevin. Since i live in Portugal (Europe, lol) i had to pay the costum taxes, but as we have a € stronger than the $ the watches almost cost me the same if they are selling in the site in Euros, so there is no excuse to buy one of this time pieces.

Till now i´m very happy whit them, i´m trying to don`t go to the usseagull.com again to don`t be forced to buy more watches...

I think Kevin is as well a great person, is hard to find guys like him.


----------



## Zoodles95

ezcheese said:


> Kevin is great isn't he? He did the same thing with me when I bought my Sea-Gull. He saw my post here about ordering the watch and automatically discounted the price on my order. :-!


Kevin has been great with me as well. I ended up ordering a M222S from him and will buy from him again in the future.

I also own a Sea-Gull chronograph which I bought from 333Gabriel, the M192S he talked about. I love the watch and like the reviewer said here the dial and other details are just astonishing. It really has the feel and "essence" of a $1000 watch. Many of my WIS friends who are into Seikos and Swiss products saw this watch at a recent WIS meet in Toronto and were blown away by this watch:

































I am very happy with both my Sea-Gulls and have another one incoming.:-!


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Zoodles95 said:


> Kevin has been great with me as well. I ended up ordering a M222S from him and will buy from him again in the future.
> 
> I also own a Sea-Gull chronograph which I bought from 333Gabriel, the M192S he talked about. I love the watch and like the reviewer said here the dial and other details are just astonishing. It really has the feel and "essence" of a $1000 watch. Many of my WIS friends who are into Seikos and Swiss products saw this watch at a recent WIS meet in Toronto and were blown away by this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with both my Sea-Gulls and have another one incoming.:-!


Fantastic choice, I love how big the SEA-GULL logo is on your watch's dial. These watches really are something else, just so high-class. They are perfect personal masterpieces. :-!

-Aaron


----------



## intervest1

I am very thankful to Aaron for posting this review. I have contacted Kevin and am putting a M199s on my wrist. I also do Jewelry shows and am adding Sea Gull to our watch line. Am having a lot more faith in Chinese watches. I bought a 21J CTI for next to nothing and it keeps as good as time as my Rolex Datejust. Remember when it was embarrassing to drive a Honda? I think these watches are a great value and will go up in price.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

intervest1 said:


> I am very thankful to Aaron for posting this review. I have contacted Kevin and am putting a M199s on my wrist. I also do Jewelry shows and am adding Sea Gull to our watch line. Am having a lot more faith in Chinese watches. I bought a 21J CTI for next to nothing and it keeps as good as time as my Rolex Datejust. Remember when it was embarrassing to drive a Honda? I think these watches are a great value and will go up in price.


I love your honda comparison, right on! Hope your enjoying your as much as I enjoy mine.

Regards:
-Aaron


----------



## Newtimer

Does the M199s hack? I'm looking at the USSeagull site and there's no info about whether any of the movements are hacking. Also, anyone know why the M190s is more expensive even though it has less features? Is there a difference in the quality of the movements?


----------



## Zoodles95

Newtimer said:


> Does the M199s hack? I'm looking at the USSeagull site and there's no info about whether any of the movements are hacking. Also, anyone know why the M190s is more expensive even though it has less features? Is there a difference in the quality of the movements?


Neither my M192S chrono hack or my M222S military style hack.

My M187S auto does hack though...


----------



## 124Spider

My M199S does not hack, unfortunately.

My M173S and M172S do hack.


----------



## pacchi

mmaddux said:


> Is that true - that the chronograph second hand runs from the center axis and the ordinary second hand is a sub-dial at 9 o'clock? Isn't that a little weird?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, I have yet to see a mechanical movement that does NOT show the second in the center!
It is the normal setup for a mech chrono. Daytona, Speedmaster and other classics put there.
The important seconds habds is the chrono Hand and not the small second of the normal time.


----------



## tetrapak

Wow! Just discovered the brand last night just before going to bed. I found the night very short when waking up this morning... I guess the 199s is the reason ;-)

Trully magnificient. I am still reading about the movement, the brand, etc... 

Could definitely be my next purchase. Unfortunately the price advertised on usseagull.com is higher now :-(


----------



## MikeyT

Thanks for bumping this, tetrapak. I hadn't seen it before. (More) Sea Gulls in my future, I think. The only one now has a "Timex" on the front, but it's an ST25 inside, and the case looks to be Sea Gull as well.


----------



## nderwater

It's so ironic to me to see established Japanese brands with Chinese movements!


----------



## SND195

MikeyT said:


> Thanks for bumping this, tetrapak. I hadn't seen it before. (More) Sea Gulls in my future, I think. The only one now has a "Timex" on the front, but it's an ST25 inside, and the case looks to be Sea Gull as well.


Interesting Timex, Mike. 
This one appears to be of the same family, but yours looks better:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130321414055


----------



## Silent Speaker

nderwater said:


> It's so ironic to me to see established Japanese brands with Chinese movements!


Eh?

Are you referring to the Timex? That's definitely not Japanese


----------



## Guest

I love this watch. I have had it for couple months now. It has been my every day watch since. I really hope they make a black dial version for this watch in the future.


----------



## htcayid

I am new to watches. A friend of mine suggested this Chinese made mechanical watch. Thanks for the excellent reviews and discussions from all of you, I will get one soon when it's available.


----------



## bct

thanks for your posts Aaron! :-!
They are what caused me to purchase my first Chinese watch, A Seagull M172s.
Well... my first was a real bad Rolex knockoff purchased in Shanghai but that doesn't count.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

bct said:


> thanks for your posts Aaron! :-!
> They are what caused me to purchase my first Chinese watch, A Seagull M172s.
> Well... my first was a real bad Rolex knockoff purchased in Shanghai but that doesn't count.


Congrats on a REAL chinese watch! And you also seem to be a Tag Heuer Fan. (My grail is a two tone aquaracer automatic chronograph. =D) Its nice to see someone that, like me, appreciates fine quality Swiss watches, but also will go for a gorgeous high-end chinese one. It was my pleasure for the review, it was for people like you. :-!

Regards:
-Aaron N. Weikart


----------



## RLF

I hope I am doing this correctly and that anyone interested in buying an M199S reads this.

I bought a M199s chronograph from the Seagull USA website in March 2009. My first impressions were favorable. It keeps extremely accurate time. The watch face is quite nicely designed, though I do find it a bit traditional and lacking in imagination. I don't much care for the fact that large stopwatch hand rests right over the moon's face when it is not being used. 

Now for the bad news. I was advancing the date dial using the top pusher when the dial hand popped right off. o| That's right, it just flew off and now rests at the bottom of the case. I thought this would be a simple fix, so I took it to my local watch repair shop and when Rodney the repairman took one look at the watch he said, with a sneer, "This is Chinese. I don't work on Chinese watches anymore. Once you take them apart they won't go back together. I suggest you send it back where you got it." That was that. I couldn't talk him out of it. He won't open up a Chinese watch.

So, now I'm trying to work out how to get this watch repaired through Sea-Gull. It looks as though I'll have to send it back to the factory in China at my expense. Who knows how long that will take? Or will the watch even come back?

As you can imagine I'm none too pleased. I'm not asking for advice here, just passing along some firsthand information to any potential buyers. Will I buy another Sea-Gull watch? Probably not.


----------



## openwheelracing

I would bring it to a different watch repair shop. Sounds like a simple fix to me. 
If Seagull has a warranty, you should be covered too.


----------



## usseagullwatch

RLF said:


> I hope I am doing this correctly and that anyone interested in buying an M199S reads this.
> 
> I bought a M199s chronograph from the Seagull USA website in March 2009. My first impressions were favorable. It keeps extremely accurate time. The watch face is quite nicely designed, though I do find it a bit traditional and lacking in imagination. I don't much care for the fact that large stopwatch hand rests right over the moon's face when it is not being used.
> 
> Now for the bad news. I was advancing the date dial using the top pusher when the dial hand popped right off. o| That's right, it just flew off and now rests at the bottom of the case. I thought this would be a simple fix, so I took it to my local watch repair shop and when Rodney the repairman took one look at the watch he said, with a sneer, "This is Chinese. I don't work on Chinese watches anymore. Once you take them apart they won't go back together. I suggest you send it back where you got it." That was that. I couldn't talk him out of it. He won't open up a Chinese watch.
> 
> So, now I'm trying to work out how to get this watch repaired through Sea-Gull. It looks as though I'll have to send it back to the factory in China at my expense. Who knows how long that will take? Or will the watch even come back?
> 
> As you can imagine I'm none too pleased. I'm not asking for advice here, just passing along some firsthand information to any potential buyers. Will I buy another Sea-Gull watch? Probably not.


 I totally understand your frustration. I sent you an email this morning regarding this matter. Yes, most of the repairing needs to be done in China, but you only have to send it back to me in Los Angeles. It seems like a simple fix and I can ask a watch shop owner who is currently helping me distributing Sea-Gull to fix the dial. If he can not do it, I will ship it to China and it usually take 2~3 weeks to get the watch back to you. I will ship it with only express mail and try to shorten the process. We are trying to establish a repairing center in the U.S, but working visa is very difficult to get. Until then, all I can do is to cover all the shipping cost, update the shipment to the fastest shipping method, ask the factory speed up the process and apologies&#8230;

Regards

Kevin


----------



## kelwatches

Top notch service here from USA Seagull

Frankly hands popping off is not unusual even for swiss made watches. Like all things mechnical and handmade, there will be an expected defects per x number of items made.

What is important is not the defects, is why the defects (is it within tolerance level like 1 per 10,000 watches made ie QC or its a design issue)

I have yet to owe a Seagull yet, will be glad to order one soon, cant find one in Singapore = ( and amazingly Seagull is more expensive in China than USA Seagull, not to mention service level. Totally impressed!

BTW, great review from the Aaron and the thread has been running for almost a year! *Two Thumbs Up*


----------



## htcayid

Got my watch this week. ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! It looks much much better than any of the pictures on internet. And Kevin's service is top class.


----------



## eisbaer

htcayid said:


> Got my watch this week. ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! It looks much much better than any of the pictures on internet. And Kevin's service is top class.


Could you post some pictures.


----------



## dgart08

This watch is stunning! I need to get one...


----------



## soopah

MikeyT said:


> Thanks for bumping this, tetrapak. I hadn't seen it before. (More) Sea Gulls in my future, I think. The only one now has a "Timex" on the front, but it's an ST25 inside, and the case looks to be Sea Gull as well.


That is an interesting watch, I like it. I wouldn't mind the same in a Sea-Gull branded watch, but they are not quite the same.

Here is the Timex as shown on Amazon:








http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Automat...r_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1253595524&sr=1-8

Seems pretty nice for US$165.71. I also like that it is rated 100m, as opposed to the Sea-Gull versions which are rated 50m. Case looks bigger, too. Description says 45mm, but I bet that is including the crown.

Any chance we could get a similar model from US Sea-Gull?


----------



## Pil-Mil fan

dgart08 said:


> This watch is stunning! I need to get one...


My sentiments exactly, but unfortunately I live in Europe :-(


----------



## htcayid

Hey eisbare,

Sorry I didn't get chance to visit the forum these days. I attach a pic of my watch. Seagull rearranged the logo which makes the display more balanced. I really love it!


----------



## dancheng

Seems like the M199S is now priced at $429 in usseagull.com.

Is it still possible to get one at the old price of $349?


----------



## Lethal

very nice looking watch. i like the chronographs on their site a lot. unfortunately it looks like they raised the price to $429 now. i might have bought it already if it was still $350.


----------



## didonk

Hello. i saw this watch on a watch thread on another forum, found this thread through google. i havent worn a watch since i was a lil kid and got some money to spend online at the moment but didnt really know what to get, until i saw the pics of this item!

I really liked the look of this watch. classy, elegant and not too overly flashy. very very nice. i have a few questions though. 

i live in europe, why/how is it that the european site sells it for ~€1k while the usa site sells it for ~$400? i can probably have it sent to europe from the usa site but still. i wonder why that is

secondly, i have fairly skinny wrists, is the strap a one size fits all kind of thing? will it be too big? if its too big could it be adjusted easily? or will i be :-x:-x:-x:-x outta luck?

also, i saw people in this thread talking about "hacking" as in "does the watch hack?".... what does that mean? excuse my ignorance in english watch terms, i am from the netherlands


thanks


----------



## Martin_B

didonk said:


> Hello. i saw this watch on a watch thread on another forum, found this thread through google. i havent worn a watch since i was a lil kid and got some money to spend online at the moment but didnt really know what to get, until i saw the pics of this item!
> 
> I really liked the look of this watch. classy, elegant and not too overly flashy. very very nice. i have a few questions though.
> 
> i live in europe, why/how is it that the European site sells it for ~€1k while the usa site sells it for ~$400? i can probably have it sent to europe from the usa site but still. i wonder why that is
> 
> secondly, i have fairly skinny wrists, is the strap a one size fits all kind of thing? will it be too big? if its too big could it be adjusted easily? or will i be :-x:-x:-x:-x outta luck?
> 
> also, i saw people in this thread talking about "hacking" as in "does the watch hack?".... what does that mean? excuse my ignorance in english watch terms, i am from the netherlands
> 
> thanks


Hi,

The European importer seems to think that ridiculous prices will make it more luxurious or something :-s. So ignore them and send an EMail to us seagull, they can ship it for about $30. Or go to the US and have it delivered at a hotel . Still cheaper than buying from seagull.eu :-d. I did, but I had to be there on business

As for the size, the bracelets are adjustable. Just ask Kevin from USSeagull wat min- and Max sizes are. I guess he knows.

As for Hacking, that means that the Second hand stops when you pull the crown. Useful to set your watch at an exact time.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## particleman

no the watch does not hack but is a true moonphase. The movement is based a Venus 175. 
Welcome to the forum :-!


----------



## lvt

didonk said:


> i live in europe, why/how is it that the european site sells it for ~€1k while the usa site sells it for ~$400? i can probably have it sent to europe from the usa site but still. i wonder why that is


I think each dealer has his own reason to set the price, you can have the watch shipped from US to Europe, even with the EU custom tax it's still cheaper.


----------



## didonk

thanks a lot fellas. 


I was still doubting between getting the M119S and the M192S.. went with the latter. placed my order just now through the USA site by credit card. shipping was $35.


will report back with probably some pics when i receive it!


----------



## lvt

didonk said:


> thanks a lot fellas.
> 
> I was still doubting between getting the M119S and the M192S.. went with the latter. placed my order just now through the USA site by credit card. shipping was $35.
> 
> will report back with probably some pics when i receive it!


Congratulations !

You will probably receive it within this week, mine (M192S too) left the US on Oct 2 even though Kevin didn't make me wait and he shipped the watch immediately on Sep 30 only some hours upon received my order, so it should be already around here.


----------



## didonk

right. ^^ i received an e-mail by kevin saying they couldnt ship until wed oct. 7th because the new shipment arrives on oct. 6th. hopefully it will arrive before the weekend


----------



## didonk

sadly i'm still waiting :<


USPS tracking service said it left the country on oct. 8 but no news after that


----------



## lvt

didonk said:


> sadly i'm still waiting :<
> 
> USPS tracking service said it left the country on oct. 8 but no news after that


Don't worry, it may take up to 10 days to arrive to your country, depending on their logistic capabilities in the region. After that you should ask your country's customs to know whether you need to pay customs duty/tax sothat they will release your package for delivery.


----------



## Veefy

I tried to buy one of these watches recently, however the USA supplier is out of stock and doesn't know when he might get more stock..

I hope seagull don't stop making this model.


----------



## eric80

They are in stock now on the site and I'm waiting to hear if the 10% discount offered to watchuseek members still apply. Can't wait to get mine... it looks stunning.


----------



## eric80

Actually, even though the site says they are in stock, they are apparently not.
Still, I pulled the trigger and purchased... let's see how long it'll take before I get it.


----------



## lammergeier

Hello guys. I'm new around here as well as to the world of "nice" watches in general. 
While looking for suggestions for an inexpensive mechanical chronograph, I stumbled on this site. 

Looking at the M199s' dial I noticed that the roman numeral for 4 is IIII rather than IV. Surely thats a mistake. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Torsten

That is the way the watch makers appear to do it. Check other brands and models and you will find a "IIII" instead of a "IV".


----------



## lammergeier

Torsten said:


> That is the way the watch makers appear to do it. Check other brands and models and you will find a "IIII" instead of a "IV".


Ah I see now. I just read about why this might have come about. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TicTocTach

OK, I'll bite - why MIGHT this have come about? I've been curious about that detail as well.

Clair


----------



## lammergeier

TicTocTach said:


> OK, I'll bite - why MIGHT this have come about? I've been curious about that detail as well.
> 
> Clair


This is what I found:

FAQ: Roman IIII vs. IV on Clock Dials


----------



## TicTocTach

Perfect! Thanks so much for sharing that link. Some very logical reasons on that list!

Clair


----------



## whatmeworry

+1 fascinating link.


----------



## lammergeier

TicTocTach said:


> Perfect! Thanks so much for sharing that link. Some very logical reasons on that list!
> 
> Clair


You're most welcome.


----------



## Metlin

Does anyone know if the 10% discount still applies to WUS members? Given that the holiday season is here, these would make excellent gifts to family members.


----------



## sgrenald

Just looked on Seagull's US site and it looks like the M199s got bumped up again to $479. Guess I should have bit when I had the chance...


----------



## kikoman

M199S is removed from seagull's US site, does anybody knows if this model has stopped production?

Thanks.


----------



## Arcitecht

Its actually still there, just for some reason not listed with the chronos. Here it is, you can find it by clicking on "collection" and going to page 4.

Hopefully they aren't stopping production of it, I'm in love with that watch and just need the money to get it. I'll send seagull and email and post here if/when they get back to me about it


----------



## Arcitecht

Ok, got replies back from US SEAGULL:



> ME:
> Hello,
> 
> I have noticed that on your US Sea-gull site, the M199S chronograph has been removed from the "Chronograph" menu (however, I can still find the model by clicking on the "Collection" button at the top). A question myself and others have about this is, was the M199s removed from the Chronograph menu because it will no longer be sold to the US? Or was it just a simple mistake? I've been very interested in the M199s, and would like to know whats happening to it.
> 
> Thanks


Reply of Sea gull:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry but currently M199s is out of stock.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kevin





> ME:
> Ok, thank you for the reply. Will it be back in stock in the future?





> Sea Gull:
> Hi,
> 
> Probably not. I am sorry bout this.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kevin


So, unfortunately it looks like this will no longer be available  So I guess I'll have to find one on the secondary market to get it.


----------



## whatmeworry

I'd keep an eye on the sales forum here, they do show up from time to time. In fact I sold mine here not long ago.


----------



## McSh5

I asked Thomas from SeaGull and was advised I can still get an M199S but the cost is $625 + $20 shipping. :-(


----------



## PeterCanada

I have been interested in this M199S but Mr Kevin Ma is not able to sell me one for now. He does not have any in stock and is not sure when he will get some from the factory. My Chinese connexion could get me one but the current best price is US$750.- At this price, one has other options to choose from but the original price of M199S from its USA Outlet is definitely unbeatable. I sincerely hope the factory will continue to supply this watch to the North American market. I hope to hear from Kevin soon.


----------



## avalonalex

I am so sorry to hear that Kevin is unable to sell me one M199s, I googled and found this:

Sea-Gull M199S chronograph stopwatch moon-phase Seagull ST1908 movement

but I dare not to have a try on this website. I dropped them an email though.


----------



## B|aze

I just got my M199S today after looking for it for ½ year. Finally found someone on another froum who had the watch and would sell it at a reasonable price. The watch is stunningly beautiful and works like a charm..so far 

avalonalex: The watch you're posting looks quite different from the seagull and I don't think the face is anywhere near as good looking. That one looks a bit cheap in my eyes. But then again it might look better LIVE  
You might aswell buy the C-05 instead. Same movement.


----------



## avalonalex

B|aze said:


> I just got my M199S today after looking for it for ½ year. Finally found someone on another froum who had the watch and would sell it at a reasonable price. The watch is stunningly beautiful and works like a charm..so far
> 
> avalonalex: The watch you're posting looks quite different from the seagull and I don't think the face is anywhere near as good looking. That one looks a bit cheap in my eyes. But then again it might look better LIVE
> You might aswell buy the C-05 instead. Same movement.


Thank you very much for your information, I contacted the seller and it is a watch claimed to use the same movement as M199S. So I still need to go on looking.

BTW, I just wrote to US Sea-Gull last weekend and learned that Kevin is in China for business now. I hope his trip will bring M199S and M193S back.


----------



## 124Spider

B|aze said:


> I just got my M199S today after looking for it for ½ year. Finally found someone on another froum who had the watch and would sell it at a reasonable price. The watch is stunningly beautiful and works like a charm..so far


Glad you like it. ;-)


----------



## B|aze

124Spider said:


> Glad you like it. ;-)


You were on this forum!!
Damnit! hahaha 

I registered on the other forum just to contact you...oh well


----------



## AK87

I emailed USSeagull about this watch like the OP advised but they are currently out of stock of this watch. Does anyone know another reputable site I could purchase this from when I am in the US? Thanks! New to the forum, but really getting into watches.


----------



## RuffRydas

Unfortunately the only place I know where these are readily available is China's Taobao website (similar to ebay). It's my understanding that USSeagull is the sole distributor of Seagull watches in the US so if they can't obtain one for you then the only other avenue is buying someone's pre-owned piece.


----------



## wessa

RuffRydas said:


> Unfortunately the only place I know where these are readily available is China's Taobao website (similar to ebay). It's my understanding that USSeagull is the sole distributor of Seagull watches in the US so if they can't obtain one for you then the only other avenue is buying someone's pre-owned piece.


Friends,

Kevin from USSeagull has brought a few remining pieces of the M199s back with him from a recent visit to China.
One of them is heading my way as I am writing this post and I can not wait for the postman to knock on my doors 
I have been trying to find the M199s from a reliable source for some time now.
The price is considerably higher than what it was a couple of years ago but so is everything elsein life around us, well maybe not properties in US :-s.
Nevertheless I still think it is a great watch and great value for money, especially considering what I pay for the other wathches I love o|

So, this is probably the last chance to get the M199s from Kevin himself.

Wessa.


----------



## calvincc

You are so lucky!!! I asked Kevin and he doesn't have M199S anymore.


----------



## Skippy4000

Has anybody decided if this website was legit?

Sea-Gull M199S chronograph stopwatch moon-phase Seagull ST1908 movement


----------



## calvincc

Shepperdw said:


> Has anybody decided if this website was legit?
> 
> Sea-Gull M199S chronograph stopwatch moon-phase Seagull ST1908 movement


I want to believe they are legit. But I just don't believe that you can find a M199S for less than $400.


----------



## Defiant4Ever

Shepperdw said:


> Has anybody decided if this website was legit?
> 
> Sea-Gull M199S chronograph stopwatch moon-phase Seagull ST1908 movement


Yes. It belongs to John Liao (trusthonestman on ebay, watchIlove on WUS). Bought 4 watches from him.


----------



## calvincc

The watch on his site looks really shiny. The dial looks very different than other M199S. I think it's fake. I would stay away.


----------



## Defiant4Ever

calvincc said:


> The watch on his site looks really shiny. The dial looks every different than other M199S. I think it's fake. I would stay away.


It isn't a Sea-gull branded M199S so it really isn't a M199S. But, John makes this abundantly clear, for those that care to read the description.

It's a M199S homage made by Sea-gull. That's why it is so cheap. You want the real-thing with the Sea-gull logo, pay extra.

Fake implies it isn't made by Sea-gull. John says it came from the Sea-gull factory. Good enough for me and, I'm willing to bet, quite a few others that have done business with him.


----------



## Skippy4000

calvincc said:


> I want to believe they are legit. But I just don't believe that you can find a M199S for less than $400.


I just checked. They use PayPal. So, they kinda have to be legit....


----------



## calvincc

Defiant4Ever said:


> It isn't a Sea-gull branded M199S so it really isn't a M199S. But, John makes this abundantly clear, for those that care to read the description.
> 
> It's a M199S homage made by Sea-gull. That's why it is so cheap. You want the real-thing with the Sea-gull logo, pay extra.
> 
> Fake implies it isn't made by Sea-gull. John says it came from the Sea-gull factory. Good enough for me and, I'm willing to bet, quite a few others that have done business with him.


In terms of quality, is it the same as a Sea-gull branded M199S? Or is it made up of less-than perfect or recycled parts?


----------



## calvincc

Defiant4Ever said:


> It isn't a Sea-gull branded M199S so it really isn't a M199S. But, John makes this abundantly clear, for those that care to read the description.
> 
> It's a M199S homage made by Sea-gull. That's why it is so cheap. You want the real-thing with the Sea-gull logo, pay extra.
> 
> Fake implies it isn't made by Sea-gull. John says it came from the Sea-gull factory. Good enough for me and, I'm willing to bet, quite a few others that have done business with him.


His site is still a bit misleading though. The item is called "*Sea-Gull* M199S chronograph stopwatch moon phase..." If it's not really a Sea-Gull M199s, he should not be calling it as such. Also a retail price of $1520? A M199S homage definitely does not have a retail price of $1520. Again misleading.


----------



## Skippy4000

Gah. I almost bought it too. Thankfully, I waited for your guys responses. I didn't even notice that it didn't say sea-gull


----------



## Skippy4000

Oh wow, after comparing them side by side with the original post, I feel like an idiot. Those dials look NOTHING alike. Sadly, I kinda like the dial of the homage better :/


----------



## calvincc

I think the homage is still a steal IF the quality is up to the standard of a Seagull M199s.


----------



## Luskar

Read people, read!



> For US$345, what you will get is a genuine ST1908 directly from the factory housed in a beautiful non-branded casing with genuine leather butterfly deployment strap. What you do not get is the Sea-Gull logo, and 5ATM, stainless steel case, M199S printed words. If you want to have these Seagull logos and words printed, then you have to pay much higher price, say USD800+. Thats an extra $500 to buy a Seagull case with logos.


For nice chrono with the same movement, check Perpetual Watches. They still have some black dial with moonphase and the QC seem really good.


----------



## Skippy4000

Luskar said:


> Read people, read!
> 
> For nice chrono with the same movement, check Perpetual Watches. They still have some black dial with moonphase and the QC seem really good.


I don't really care for the design, to be honest with you :/


----------



## Skippy4000

Did anyone notice that the homage listed above said Swiss Made? I'm not sure if I like that...


----------



## wessa

Wow, looks like I really stired the hornet's nest y reviving this thread.
Anyway, my M199s arrived from USSeagull today together with 3 other Sea Gull watches.
I must say, they are all impressive and will be giving my Breitlings serious competition for wrist time.
Photos coming this weekend.

Thanks a million Kevin !!!

Wessa


----------



## Luskar

How much Kevin ask for the M199s?


----------



## Skippy4000

Luskar said:


> How much Kevin ask for the M199s?


I think they said 700 and something


----------



## wessa

Luskar said:


> How much Kevin ask for the M199s?


I suggest you send Kevin an email [email protected]
They are significantly more expensive than they were a couple of years ago but in my opinion still worth it.

wessa.


----------



## calvincc

Kevin doesn't have any more M199S


----------



## wessa

calvincc said:


> Kevin doesn't have any more M199S


I most likely got one of the last ones than.
Arrived yesterday:


----------



## calvincc

wessa said:


> I most likely got one of the last ones than.
> Arrived yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 633101


It's too beautiful.


----------



## Luskar

Whoa! Just found this one on Taobao. Same movement, but in more sports look.








Here's the seller: º£Å¸±í º£Å¸ÊÖ±í º£Å¸»úÐµÂë±í 219.313 11¿îM199S-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## whatmeworry

Every time this gets resurrected I regret selling mine a little bit more. :-(


----------



## miroman

Luskar said:


> Whoa! Just found this one on Taobao. Same movement, but in more sports look.
> View attachment 633858
> 
> 
> Here's the seller: º£Å¸±í º£Å¸ÊÖ±í º£Å¸»úÐµÂë±í 219.313 11¿îM199S-ÌÔ±¦Íø


Same, but at the half of the price - º£Å¸±í 219.313 ÔË¶¯·çÉÐ ÔÂÏàÈÕÀú¼ÆÊ±Âë±í ¡¾ÌÔÍÅ¹ºÒ»¿Ú¼Û¡¿-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## WatchIlove

calvincc said:


> His site is still a bit misleading though. The item is called "*Sea-Gull* M199S chronograph stopwatch moon phase..." If it's not really a Sea-Gull M199s, he should not be calling it as such. Also a retail price of $1520? A M199S homage definitely does not have a retail price of $1520. Again misleading.


Instead of paying $1520 at Sea-Gull retail outlet located next to Longine, Omega, etc, in a nice upper-scale shopping mall, you pay only $340 to get the equivalent functions without Sea-Gull logo and printed words on the case back. I know lots of fans do play with watches, emphasizing its functionality rather than brands and printed words. These have been stated clearly in the listing. Any experienced and mature fans are able to catch these points easily - you get the same functionality by paying $340 instead of $1520, except logos and printed words. The $1520 could be changed to $2000 if one day the retail price had increased to $2000. 

The title "*Sea-Gull* M199S chronograph stopwatch moon phase..." is most appropriate for search engine visibility. What should I call it if it is not appropriate to call this way? Call it "S991M lluG-eaS?" it simply does not work. If anyone can think of an appropriate title that have both good search engine ranking and product description, I would be glad to make change.

The movement is assembled by Tianjin Seagull factory employees using the original parts acquired at insider price, sold for a little profit. The overall quality of movement is rated somewhere between 3A and 2A (3A is the best of the best, no 4As). These generic M199S have been thoroughly tested to run very well. ST19 by itself is a high-end chronograph movement. Strictly speaking it is not a Chinese movement, but originally designed in Switzerland. ST19 is one of Seagull's best made products, running better than ST25 in my opinion. 

It is not made by underground replica makers. Underground makers can never make a movement of this kind of sophistication, sold at such a low price. The production quantity of this generic M199S is also low, making it unattractive. Whereas undergrounders usually produce in large quanity, say 1000 pieces, to reduce average cost each piece. 

The case is a generic version. The blank spot at 6 o'clock can be used to print custom-tailored logos and words, but it costs money and requires lots of modifications, communications - too much of work, time and effort required for artistic design. Thus it is left blank. Well, blank is beautiful indeed. The fine print "Swiss made" is designed for meet the insatiable demand for Swiss-made watches by Chinese consumers. This case is originally designed for domestic Chinese market for Chinese consumers, not for export, so "Swiss made" is printed. 

FYI, Swiss imports have currently captured the majority share of Chinese market. Not a single Swiss-made mechanical sold at upper scale retail outlets is below $1,000. $10,000 price tags are very common. This $340 M199S brings great value for experienced fans. 

Top 20 brands measured by total monetary sales in top 100 biggest national shopping malls in China (3rd quarter ending September 2011) 
Source: China watch-clock jewelry glasses Magazine, January 2012 issue
# % Brand
1) 13.34 Rolex
2) 13.25 Longines
3) 12.67 Omega
4) 6.97 Tissot
5) 6.63 Tudor
6) 3.97 Rado
7) 2.7 Rossini(China)
8) 2.63 Titoni
9) 2.55 Tianwang(China)
10) 2.44 Cartier
11) 2.41 Fiyta(China)
12) 2.37 Ebohr
13) 2.06 Citizen
14) 1.89 Athena
15) 1.84 Casio
16) 1.78 Enicar
17) 1.38 Borel
18) 1.27 Mido
19) 1.06 IWC
20) 0.95 Jaeger LeCoultre
　 84%　
Note: all other brands account for the remaining 16% of total monetary sales.


----------



## miroman

WatchIlove said:


> ....
> 
> The title "*Sea-Gull* M199S chronograph stopwatch moon phase..." is most appropriate for search engine visibility. What should I call it if it is not appropriate to call this way? Call it "S991M lluG-eaS?" it simply does not work. If anyone can think of an appropriate title that have both good search engine ranking and product description, I would be glad to make change....


Hi,

six months ago I bought one of these from You (unfortunately branded with a swiss brand and it looks like replica) but I have to say that the dial is incredibly beautiful, the quality is very high and the details and finish are brilliant. So I'd recommend it, the quality/price ratio is excellent.

For the title You can try "M199s chronograph stopwatch moon phase (No Seagull logo)" - all the necessary words for the searching engines are here, but the title is not "misleading".

Regards, Miro.


----------



## klvru

Hey all and to those who own the m199s

I really like the watch and now I am presented the chance to get one.

I am able to get the watch for around 750 USD brand new, is it worth it? Heard a couple of people saying, is not worth it anymore after the price hike

And does anyone know where to service it if it needs to be?


----------



## wessa

klvru said:


> Hey all and to those who own the m199s
> 
> I really like the watch and now I am presented the chance to get one.
> 
> I am able to get the watch for around 750 USD brand new, is it worth it? Heard a couple of people saying, is not worth it anymore after the price hike
> 
> And does anyone know where to service it if it needs to be?


That is what I paid for my M199s and I am perfectly fine with that.
The watch looks very nice and runs very well, so far at least. Overall I am very happy with it.
While under warranty, in case of problems I will be shipping it back to Kevin Ma at USSEAGULL which is where it came from.
After warranty, I will be calling on my contacts in Beijing.
It should not be that difficult to get it serviced though as the ST19 movement is essentially the Venus 175 which is quite popular in many Swiss vintage watches.

Check out : How nice is Seagull ST19 !


----------



## RoboRolex

wessa said:


> That is what I paid for my M199s and I am perfectly fine with that.
> The watch looks very nice and runs very well, so far at least. Overall I am very happy with it.
> While under warranty, in case of problems I will be shipping it back to Kevin Ma at USSEAGULL which is where it came from.
> After warranty, I will be calling on my contacts in Beijing.
> It should not be that difficult to get it serviced though as the ST19 movement is essentially the Venus 175 which is quite popular in many Swiss vintage watches.
> 
> Check out : How nice is Seagull ST19 !


Wow, I don't have the M199S, but I do have the D304 Chronograph sitting in a case. The ST19 movement runs nicely and is well made, but I had no idea how clean and well finished the undersides of the movement was.


----------



## Fenix84

Saw this watch today posted in the forum and had to learn more about it. Emailed Kevin this afternoon about the watch and he says hes getting more in. Told him to let me know when they come in, hopefully soon.


----------



## ujifu001

Has anyone ordered from this website: SEAGULL M199S Moonphase Chronograph Watch? I'm new to WUS and very interested in this watch but am not sure if this site is legitimate. They posted in the Buying/Selling Forum and the M199s are only $499 which is a steal compared to what I've been reading they are going for. Any info on this site would be much appreciate as I'm thinking of purchasing the rose gold version.


----------



## xingfenzhen

ujifu001 said:


> Has anyone ordered from this website: SEAGULL M199S Moonphase Chronograph Watch? I'm new to WUS and very interested in this watch but am not sure if this site is legitimate. They posted in the Buying/Selling Forum and the M199s are only $499 which is a steal compared to what I've been reading they are going for. Any info on this site would be much appreciate as I'm thinking of purchasing the rose gold version.


Here is the who is on the site:

The prices of other watches seems to be reflective of watches are sell in China with a slight mark up, so I guess it's just another reseller.

Be sure to ask lots of questions though, M199S used to sell that price but the price has more than doubled since. Also I find odd that M190S is prices a lot higher (similar to Chinese prices), while M199S seems so cheap.

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy.com) Domain Name: SEAGULLWATCHSTORE.COM Created on: 04-Dec-12 Expires on: 04-Dec-13 Last Updated on: 06-Dec-12 Registrant: Guiyue Feng 25 3 203 Linyuanbeili Yuanxi Road Nankai Tianjin 300191 China Administrative Contact: Feng, Guiyue [email protected] 25 3 203 Linyuanbeili Yuanxi Road Nankai Tianjin 300191 China +86.18622507438 Technical Contact: Feng, Guiyue [email protected] 25 3 203 Linyuanbeili Yuanxi Road Nankai Tianjin 300191 China +86.18622507438


----------



## Pawl_Buster

xingfenzhen said:


> Here is the who is on the site:
> 
> The prices of other watches seems to be reflective of watches are sell in China with a slight mark up, so I guess it's just another reseller.
> 
> Be sure to ask lots of questions though, M199S used to sell that price but the price has more than doubled since. Also I find odd that M190S is prices a lot higher (similar to Chinese prices), while M199S seems so cheap.
> 
> Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy.com) Domain Name: SEAGULLWATCHSTORE.COM Created on: 04-Dec-12 Expires on: 04-Dec-13 Last Updated on: 06-Dec-12 Registrant: Guiyue Feng 25 3 203 Linyuanbeili Yuanxi Road Nankai Tianjin 300191 China Administrative Contact: Feng, Guiyue [email protected] 25 3 203 Linyuanbeili Yuanxi Road Nankai Tianjin 300191 China +86.18622507438 Technical Contact: Feng, Guiyue [email protected] 25 3 203 Linyuanbeili Yuanxi Road Nankai Tianjin 300191 China +86.18622507438


I have to wonder what Sea-Gull's take on this is unless they are working with him as an Authorized Dealer.


----------



## gobbi

snapped m199 on that site, shipped next day. let's see what courier will bring me.


----------



## gobbi

ok. ordered and paid on 4th of may. shipped 5th, delivered 8th. What can i say. It's a very fien watch and a very fien build. Good accuracy so far! here's an obligatory wristshot:

View attachment 1004427


----------



## monsieurxu

Apparently Kevin has one M199 piece in stock.


----------



## ujifu001

Ordered the M199S (stainless steel version) through Kevin @ US Sea-Gull. Looking forward to owning my first Sea-Gull!


----------



## Fenix84

Just got mine shipped to me today but there seems to be many issues with the piece i received.

1. The sapphire crystal on the front has a scratch or something on it. I tried rubbing it out but the crystal is completely flush, no signs of an exterior stratch... leads me to believe its the crystal itself or something stuck behind it.

2. Heres the major issue. The chronograph reset pusher completely fell off the watch. Is anyone else having issues with the chronograph pushers? On my first try to reset the second hand nothing happened at all. I pushed it again and bam the pusher came off the watch. I read some pages back about this occuring but it was years ago, thought they would have worked it out by now.

Overall I'm not very happy with the quality of the watch, I've had the watch for no more than 20 minutes and its literally falling apart.

What more can I say, just really dissapointed.


----------



## gobbi

Fenix84, and you got that from the official seller in US? what about quality control? or may be the package was damaged during the post? Have absolutely no issues with the one from seagullwatchstore..


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Fenix84 said:


> Just got mine shipped to me today but there seems to be many issues with the piece i received.
> 
> 1. The sapphire crystal on the front has a scratch or something on it. I tried rubbing it out but the crystal is completely flush, no signs of an exterior stratch... leads me to believe its the crystal itself or something stuck behind it.
> 
> 2. Heres the major issue. The chronograph reset pusher completely fell off the watch. Is anyone else having issues with the chronograph pushers? On my first try to reset the second hand nothing happened at all. I pushed it again and bam the pusher came off the watch. I read some pages back about this occuring but it was years ago, thought they would have worked it out by now.
> 
> Overall I'm not very happy with the quality of the watch, I've had the watch for no more than 20 minutes and its literally falling apart.
> 
> What more can I say, just really dissapointed.


I understand your disappointment. This can happen to any product, no matter where it might come from. That's what warranties and customer service are there for.
Contact your seller. If you bought it from Kevin Ma at US Sea-Gull; then you are in good hands and he will make everything right for you.


----------



## Fenix84

gobbi said:


> Fenix84, and you got that from the official seller in US? what about quality control? or may be the package was damaged during the post? Have absolutely no issues with the one from seagullwatchstore..


Yeah I picked it up from Kevin. I dont imagine this to be a common issue and if it was id imagine wed be hearing about it a lot more.



Pawl_Buster said:


> I understand your disappointment. This can happen to any product, no matter where it might come from. That's what warranties and customer service are there for.
> Contact your seller. If you bought it from Kevin Ma at US Sea-Gull; then you are in good hands and he will make everything right for you.


 I understand its the nature of buying anything. Seems most people on here have had great experiences with the model. I contacted Kevin and informed him of my grievances. I shipped the item back for another one. Hopefully the next one is flawless. Dont want to waste anymore time shipping items back and forth.


----------



## ujifu001

My watch arrived the other day from Kevin and it is quite a beautiful timepiece. This is my first mechanical watch of any kind and I have a beginner question for other M199S (or mechanical watch) owners. How many turns do you wind the watch each day? Do you wind clockwise and counter-clockwise as some people suggest? I am afraid I will overwind or damage the movement but I am not feeling the resistance like I have read about after winding 20-30 turns. I know this is probably an easy question for most of you guys and I have been reading up on mechanical watches but I haven't found a lot of info on care for Sea-Gull watches and want to make sure I am winding the watch the correct way.

Any help with this would be much appreciated!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

ujifu001 said:


> My watch arrived the other day from Kevin and it is quite a beautiful timepiece. This is my first mechanical watch of any kind and I have a beginner question for other M199S (or mechanical watch) owners. How many turns do you wind the watch each day? Do you wind clockwise and counter-clockwise as some people suggest? I am afraid I will overwind or damage the movement but I am not feeling the resistance like I have read about after winding 20-30 turns. I know this is probably an easy question for most of you guys and I have been reading up on mechanical watches but I haven't found a lot of info on care for Sea-Gull watches and want to make sure I am winding the watch the correct way.
> 
> Any help with this would be much appreciated!


Turning the crown clockwise winds the mainspring. Turning it counter-clockwise does nothing. It's just easier to wind clockwise then leave your finger and thumb on the crown and turn it counter-clcockwise for the nex spin; rather than taking your fingers off the crown each time.

20 to 30 spins each day should be more than enough to keep it going. Try winding until it the crown actually stops turning. Unless you have fingers like vice grips; you aren't going to break anything. Watches cannot be over wound.


----------



## ujifu001

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Jackie Wong

How much does this beauty cost now? I checked through the net, the cheapest I saw is priced at USD499 which stopped me.


----------



## Thrax

Not less than $499.


----------



## cameronma

Sea-gull Ithink we can do better


----------



## Fenix84

Just an update. For those who didnt read my earlier post heres the run down. 44 days ago I purchased the watch for for Seagull USA. Received the watch in a reasonable amount of time (5 business days). Took the watch out of the box and gave it a few turns. I noticed that there was an imperfection on the crystal, which of course I didn't like very much but could over look. I started playing with the chonograph and the reset pusher came off the watch. At this point you can probably guess my reaction. I sent an email to Seagull USA and they said I can either get my money back or exchange it for a new one... I choose the later. I sent the watch back and in roughly a months time I got a new one (which is quite a long time to wait for a replacement).









So yesterday afternoon I picked up the replacement and gave it an inspection. The crystal was perfect and the chonograph pushers were securely attached to the watch. One thing I noticed on this new one is that you cannot turn the chronograph pushers at all unlike the first one which were very loose.

I proceeded to adjust the strap to my wrist and all of a sudden a screw from the caseback fell off the watch and on to my lap. For some reason I wasnt shocked at all, I was kinda expecting something like this to happen. Well in the end its no big deal since I could fix it on my own. The annoying part is locating a screw driver small enough to fit the tiny screws. Since I was putting this screw back in I thought I would tighten the rest of them while I was at it. Im happy to report all other screws were tightly installed except for the one that fell off obviously.

Moving on, I read earlier in the thread people having issues with the chronograph start/stop button. The claim was that when the start/stop button is pressed the second hand will move backwards and then start the timer. When the start/stop button is pressed again the second hand would move backwards again before coming to a stop. This seems to be true for my particular watch too, can anyone give their input as well?

When the second hand is sitting in the reset position it will sometimes move all the way back to the 11 o'clock marker before starting. When this happens it triggers the minute counter to increment which gives a completely inaccurate reading. After playing with the start/stop button some more I found that by pressing the start/stop button harder with greater force the variance is a lot less and within an acceptable tolerance. So in general the chronograph function works but dont rely on it for accurate readings. The behavior of the start/stop button is some what unpredictable at times. I personally don't use the chornograph feature so I think I can over look this short coming.

So how well does this watch keep time? I gave the watch a full wind and syned it against a quartz watch I have, I also turned the chronograph on just cause I like seeing the large second hand move. 
After 6 hours the time it was pretty spot on which I was very pleased about but after 7 hours it was 10 minutes behind. The only thing that I can think of that led to this was winding the watch. Between the 6th and 7th hour I gave the watch an extra turn or two, something must have caused the movement to freeze. As far as I know this is a normal operating procedure, if not someone let me know for this is my first manual watch. After noticing this I started winding the watch a few more times and observing the watches behavior. Sure enough I witnessed the watch freeze a couple of times. To get it going again I tried giving the watch a shake, turning the crown (both ways) but the only thing that got it going again was the start/stop button. I'm sure if I gave it some time it would come back on it own like it did before but I was impatient and tried a few things. Once again I gave it a full wind and resynced it.

It's been almost 18 hours now and the watch seems to be keeping good time, off by no more than a couple of seconds. I've been wearing the watch all day, typing away on my keyboard and giving it a few winds here and there. Seems to be ok now but who knows what will happen later on.









By now you can probably guess that my first impressions of the watch aren't that great. The watch cost me 499 dollars so I wasnt expecting all that much to begin with. I was expecting a quality watch that worked as advertised. For 500 dollar a number of quality watches could be obtained, sadly at this moment I wouldn't put this watch in that category. I've read numerous people in this thread comparing the quality to high end swiss brands and I would have to disagree, I have not had as many issues with a watch as I have had with this one. Saying all this I do think the watch is one of the nicest out there (even if it borrows the design from a more expensive brand) and thats why I bought it. The watch has a great feel and has a good weight, its not too heavy and has wrist presence. This review is solely based on a very limited encounter with the watch and my impression of the watch will probably change over the next while. I'll update my findings are I get better aquainted with it.


----------



## xingfenzhen

I'm a bit confused, did you order from usseagull.com with Kevin Ma or seagullwatchstore.com? Cause I don't it listed on the website. I'm think about this watch now, but it's a lot of money and I already have a 1963 with no issues


----------



## Fenix84

If i m not mistaken usseagull.com is Kevin Ma. I originally came into contact with Kevin Ma through inquiries i made on the website.


----------



## gobbi

Oh, Fenix84. I feel very sorry for you, completely no luck again. It's one of thease things in life, i feel you can win in a lottery from now on. Seriously, it is such a messy situation. I think you need to make a complain, return the watch, and get a replacement if you want to try your luck for the 3rd and hopefully last time! and in addition to that they must treat you with some perks to smooth the negativity, a nice rebate, free goodies like straps whatever. this is not normal!


----------



## Fenix84

Yeah I have zero luck with this watch.
So just to update, in the last 24 hours the watch has operated fine and has not froze. Its been mainly off my wrist and running about 10 seconds off.

The start/stop button is still an issue for me. I took a video to show you guys what I'm seeing. Is anyone else seeing anything remotely close to this?






Kevin also told me that he would send me a wooden tool to adjust the pushers. The where about of this tool is still unknown, after looking for it twice I gave up and think maybe he forgot to throw it in. Has anyone else received any tool like this? If so what exactly does it adjust... it may be exactly what I need to fix this problem.

Edit: Just located the wooden tool. My girlfriend found it on the floor, must have fallen out when I took the watch out without me noticing. Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do with this? Looks like its used to update the date and moonphase.


----------



## ninzeo

Could some of the recent buyers post some pics and a little review/experience? I also noticed that that are 2 or different versions, correct? One of them has the seagull name on the upper half, the other on on the lower half of the watch...
Does Kevin indeed sell it for $499?


----------



## dougiedude

*+1* on more feedback from owners...

Anyone with the rose gold version? Does the plating hold up well over time?



ninzeo said:


> I also noticed that that are 2 or different versions, correct? One of them has the seagull name on the upper half, the other on on the lower half of the watch...
> Does Kevin indeed sell it for $499?


As far as I know, the two versions are the same watch, just different logo positioning. It changed to the lower position a year or more ago... also, last I talked to Kevin (e-mail, actually) a few weeks ago, he had the SS version, but he (usseagull.com) was a little more expensive than on seagullwatchstore. However, Kevin's reputation for excellent customer service makes his watches worth it, although I've heard nothing negative from watchstore...


----------



## Fenix84

dougiedude is right, the new version has the moonphase at 6 o'clock. Heres an image Kevin sent me of the model. The watch I was sent looks exactly like this.


----------



## Fenix84

So heres a final update on my situation.

So after talking with Kevin he said it would be ok for me to take the watch to a local watchmaker. My watchmaker took a look at the watch and concluded that the tension spring was either not installed correctly or defective. He also said that it would not be a quick fix and that he would have to track down the needed part.

I then contacted Kevin with the new information. We exchanged a few emails and I'm happy to say that Kevin rectified the problem. He understood my frustration and we came up with a solution where I would be a satisfied customer.

I would like to confirm what has been said about Kevin's customer service. Despite the nasty luck I have had with the M199s. Kevin was there every step of the way making sure I had someone to complain to. Not only did he listen to my complaints but he actually did something about them each time. I was extremely happy with the level of service provided and would not hesitate doing business with Kevin again. 

Incase you are wondering, I am still an owner of the M199s... just feel a lot better about it now.


----------



## astateofbliss

Can anyone let me know where I could get one of these on the net and the recent price for this? I checked http://www.usseagull.com/ and dont see this available I have emailed customer service but am wondering if there are other buying options.


----------



## gobbi

why not @ seagullwatchstore.com


----------



## thekoopamoose

is seagullwatchstore a reliable place to order from? it's cheaper than at good-stuffs but I've ordered with good-stuffs before because of the positive feedback on good-stuffs on WUS.


----------



## gobbi

hi, I have M199s from the S-watchstore and everything is top notch.


----------



## ujifu001

The Hirsch strap I ordered for my M199S came today. Hardly ever wear black so I thought a brown strap would look better. Hoping it darkens over time.


----------



## dougiedude

That's a smart-looking combination, dark brown or not...


----------



## wessa

ujifu001 said:


> The Hirsch strap I ordered for my M199S came today. Hardly ever wear black so I thought a brown strap would look better. Hoping it darkens over time.


You could try virgin olive oil if you would like to darken it right away, it worked for me but try it on a small part that will not be easily visible first to see if you like the end result.


----------



## ujifu001

wessa said:


> You could try virgin olive oil if you would like to darken it right away, it worked for me but try it on a small part that will not be easily visible first to see if you like the end result.


Thanks for the tip. I think I'm just going to leave it for now and let time do its thing.


----------



## partydoc

Fenix84 said:


> So heres a final update on my situation.
> 
> So after talking with Kevin he said it would be ok for me to take the watch to a local watchmaker. My watchmaker took a look at the watch and concluded that the tension spring was either not installed correctly or defective. He also said that it would not be a quick fix and that he would have to track down the needed part.
> 
> I then contacted Kevin with the new information. We exchanged a few emails and I'm happy to say that Kevin rectified the problem. He understood my frustration and we came up with a solution where I would be a satisfied customer.
> 
> I would like to confirm what has been said about Kevin's customer service. Despite the nasty luck I have had with the M199s. Kevin was there every step of the way making sure I had someone to complain to. Not only did he listen to my complaints but he actually did something about them each time. I was extremely happy with the level of service provided and would not hesitate doing business with Kevin again.
> 
> Incase you are wondering, I am still an owner of the M199s... just feel a lot better about it now.


What's the consensus now? still happy, is it keeping accurate time and is the chrono not lagging and jumping a minute ahead?


----------



## Fenix84

partydoc said:


> What's the consensus now? still happy, is it keeping accurate time and is the chrono not lagging and jumping a minute ahead?


Sorry been away for awhile. The watch seems to be just as accurate as it was before. I don't wear the watch though so its hard to say how it runs day to day. As for the chrono functions I left them as they were, I rarely wear the watch and rarely use the chrono function so didn't see a need to have it fixed.


----------



## joshv002

Fenix84 said:


> Sorry been away for awhile. The watch seems to be just as accurate as it was before. I don't wear the watch though so its hard to say how it runs day to day. As for the chrono functions I left them as they were, I rarely wear the watch and rarely use the chrono function so didn't see a need to have it fixed.


would you be willing to sell the watch as is?


----------



## toreador

I am considering buying one but I am not sure about the size. Does anybody compare the size of the M199s to that of the M172s. I have the latter and although it's listed as 40mm I found that it wears smaller than other watches listed as 40mm. I'd be great if you have both and can post a comparison pic! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## whatmeworry

toreador said:


> I am considering buying one but I am not sure about the size. Does anybody compare the size of the M199s to that of the M172s. I have the latter and although it's listed as 40mm I found that it wears smaller than other watches listed as 40mm. I'd be great if you have both and can post a comparison pic!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hi, Sorry think you just PM'd me Re this but my inbox was full. Have made some space!


----------



## Tony4968

Hi I have a seagull movement in my new watch and it has stopped working I can change time and date ok but when I push winder in nothing can any body help please nicko4968


----------



## 124Spider

Tony4968 said:


> Hi I have a seagull movement in my new watch and it has stopped working I can change time and date ok but when I push winder in nothing can any body help please nicko4968


It's broken....


----------



## imba

For those who have the m199s, what's the lug to lug measurement?
I'm looking to get one, but just worried it would be too big for my puny wrist...
Thanks!


----------



## particleman

Lug width is 
22mm


----------



## imba

particleman said:


> Lug width is
> 22mm


Thanks, but I meant what is the lug tip to lug tip measurement, i.e. the entire height of the watch.:-d Cheers


----------



## thelegacy

Any updates for this watch/movement some years on after buying it and having owned it for some years? An update would be great thanks


----------



## Fenix84

Its been a few years already and the watch works fine, I hardly wear it though, probably wore it no more than 10 times. I do wind it every couple of weeks to get the lubricants moving around. I probably wouldn't be the best person to review the watches performance as a daily watch but from my experience it works as it should.

I've also come to the realization that I have too many watches and am in the process of selling it. If anyone is interested I'll be posting an ad in the buy/sell section shortly.


----------



## Jane Green

It took me about 3 seconds to work out how to adjust the clasp it was so obvious.


----------



## Parnis Lover

I was thinking about purchasing this watch, but after reading top to bottom this thread I think I could get a crappy watch with too hight probability....


----------



## vincesemrau

I really want this watch, maybe I will treat myself for my 17th birthday in November!! Excellent review, a great insight you provided!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## microsanches

Hello, guys

Does anybody know, were could I get the front crystal for one of m199s series watch (especially the "red star")? I've already wrote to Thomas' but haven't got an answer yet. 

Could you link me to some person or company, from witch I would try to get that spare glass?


----------



## LCheapo

I think most watch makers or even jewelers can fit crystals; they might have to order it.

If you want to order one yourself, check the watch supply houses (Otto Frei etc.); but the tricky part is measuring correctly, and then of course getting it in.
http://www.ofrei.com/page_157.html

And the how-to link from that page: http://www.ofrei.com/page809.html


----------



## pithy

There's a crystals sticky and a suppliers sticky at f6 which lists many crystal vendors.

You'll need the applicable measurements and specifications.


----------



## oso2276

I have one of those. This should be almost a decade old. It has been serviced once around 5 years ago. Not much wrist time as I switched to more sporty watches. Works just fine









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 1470rpb

Where can I get the SeaGull M199 for under $500?


----------



## 1470rpb

Where can I get the Sea-Gull M199S for under $500?


----------

